# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner > Art Design >  >  Sig Requests

## Justin

Well, I didn't see a topic made for this, so I thought I might make one.

If anyone would like a forum sig made for them, please request one here. I will try to respond as fast as I can. Or, if any other Art Design Team members would like to help, they are more than welcome to also. 

*Please be sure to include the following when requesting a sig*

 Height and width in pixels. No greater than 480 x 150
 Any certain image or image type you would like used in the sig
 Specific colors you would like on it. Please be specific about the colors. If possible, let us know the HEX Color Codes of the colors you want, and what the color is going to be used for (ex. background, text, etc.)
 Any specific design you would like, feel free to show examples of designs that you like
 Any text you would like added, any special font, size, and/or colors of the text
 Anything else you would like to add that is not listed here

Please be aware that it may take some time for you request to be processed, so please be patient. Thank you!

----------


## Judia

Can I have one? 
Something abstract and celestial in nature. Give me the biggest banner you can create.  :smiley:  
Use your imagination.  :smiley:

----------


## Merlock

I guess I'll join in. A few of my banner sigs are already populating forum threads, so if anyone else wants one such, I'd be glad to help out.

Though...why in blazes is the width limit 480 instead of 500? *goes to complain*

----------


## 27

I'd love one, maybe one that kind of matched the style of my avatar, kind of mystical, metaphysical. As big as possible, probably black and white. It could say 'Light Without Heat' too. I like the designs located here; http://vai.com/LittleBlackDots/MLS_index.html, I tried to post pics but had trouble.

----------


## Merlock

Hmm, apparently the limits are actually fine and the above was a misobservation of sorts.
As for the sigs, it seems I won't have as much time as usual so if someone wants a character-based banner sig such as the following examples, then I'll make one, though not abstract ones and other types.

----------


## FluBB

well.. i suppose i will join on. i would like an avatar that has to do with 311 (the band). and thats basically all that i care about. just the name "FluBB" with a 311 image in the backround somewhere.

----------


## Merlock

Well, this died swiftly. Whatever happened to the original poster?

----------


## FluBB

well.. look at his posts.. maybe his just another flaker

----------


## Sugarglider11

I know, e-mail him, tell him to come back.

----------


## 27

Well, while we're waiting for that, Merlock, a silver surfer sig would rock!

----------


## Merlock

Hope you don't mind animated. And what name do you want on it? "27" or some particular name?

----------


## Sugarglider11

well I was just messing around, it amy look better if you invert the colors, idk

----------


## FluBB

can someone do a 311 one like i mentioned earlier?

----------


## Merlock

Well, at lack of a reply, here's an all purpose Silver Surfer sig:

----------


## Sugarglider11

how do you do that?

----------


## CymekSniper

You know, I think I would like a banner signature also. I'd like something with machines on it and robots. Pack as many  guns in it as you can and don't be shy on explosions either. You don't have to put words in it, but go ahead if you want to. No guarantee that I'll use it, but I will cherish it forever and ever :-)

----------


## 27

Oh thoses are both awsome! thanks guys, I don't know which to use!

----------


## Man of Shred

Merlock it's about time I got a sig change. I'd like to see what you could do with anime. you know ranma1/2 right?

----------


## Merlock

Did someone post something addressed to me just now? Hmm, guess not.

Anyway, if anyone has anymore single-character banner signature requests, don't be shy. But for the more abstract and otherwise non-character-based sigs, I guess we'll just have to wait for Justin or someone else to stop by.

----------


## Man of Shred

i thought i did just refer to you...

----------


## Man of Shred

Ok does anyone ELSE want to make a sig. since somebody seems selective.

----------


## Kromoh

I want a sig!!!!!!!

I want a (gray) wolf in it

colors may range from gray to black and maybe some other colours if needed

a moon in it would be nice aswell

and I'd like my name to be in a rather cool way (like Century Gothic font or close to it)

selective enough?

luv ya

----------


## Merlock

How about this then? Woods on a moonlit night - can't get any more epic.



If you do decide to use it, it's a left-aligned type.
Oh, and a good avatar to complement it:

----------


## Kromoh

Merlock, may I say I love you?


haha for sure I'm gonna use it

thanks a lot for the time, effort, money, chips, and whatever else you used to create this

I'm gonna pay you in lucid check one day  :tongue2: P

----------


## Amethyst Star

Would it be possible to get a new signature?

I was hoping to use this picture for the signature: http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y23..._by_Aile_M.jpg

I also found this avatar, if you wanted to do something similar to it, or if you had a recommendation: http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y23..._by_RazAvs.png

Thanks!

----------


## Merlock

Sorry, not of Rukia. For personal reasons, I can't.

But that leaves us with the question: where are all the other designers around...?

----------


## Pirate

dude, can u make a sig with something to do with the anime, flcl?

----------


## Merlock

First, what is "flcl"? Secondly, like I mentioned in the beginning of the thread, I only make character-based banner sigs, so, after providing an answer to the first question, I suppose the second would be: which character from that anime?

----------


## Pirate

flcl, fooly cooly, furi kuri. i want either haruko or noata. do you know what im talkin about? it was on adult swim awhile

----------


## Adrenaline Junkie

> Would it be possible to get a new signature?
> 
> I was hoping to use this picture for the signature: http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y23..._by_Aile_M.jpg
> 
> I also found this avatar, if you wanted to do something similar to it, or if you had a recommendation: http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y23..._by_RazAvs.png
> 
> Thanks!



I'm in the process of making my own and you've given some pictures so i'll give it a go for ya.

I may not be able to achieve Merlocks high standard of work but i can try.

----------


## Merlock

> flcl, fooly cooly, furi kuri. i want either haruko or noata. do you know what im talkin about? it was on adult swim awhile



And what name do you want on it? Spyrate? (Numbers just don't go well into banner sigs.) Or...?

----------


## Adrenaline Junkie

Here's what i managed so far, incredibly like Merlocks layout, sorry. Here it is though Amethyst Star. Merlock would easily do better than this, i'm not as good as him at this sorta thing. I don't like the text or font i've used for it though.

----------


## Man of Shred

I still would like a new sig. Merlock... i have no idea why you refused my first request since i desc ribed the character i wanted. Now if you can't do it. that's fine, please be direct and respectfull about it. I admit i was a bit offended by your making it OBVIOUS to ignore me.

for anyone WILLING to make a sig. i would like something based on the the Ranma1/3 character. maybe him and akane.

----------


## Pirate

actually, mer, can you make something like a zombie, that says "wait... i think i'll pass you up" then spyrate 5 in da corner or sumthin?

----------


## Merlock

> I admit i was a bit offended by your making it OBVIOUS to ignore me.



Awww, the little coward is offended, how cute.





> actually, mer, can you make something like a zombie, that says "wait... i think i'll pass you up" then spyrate 5 in da corner or sumthin?



Heh, I had already began crafting the other signature but at lack of others I'm making, I'll give it a try. Never made anything with zombies. o.o

----------


## Merlock

Hmm, well, couldn't find any zombies, oddly, to fit a good signature at least. Like I said, I stick to character-specific banner sigs.

However, here's something that might suffice.
Zombie, vampire with unimaginable inhuman power...no big differnece, eh? >.>

----------


## Man of Shred

Coward about what? towards whom?

----------


## Goldney

If someone wouldn't mind making me a signature I would be grateful. I've already got a template? I suppose. It's not very good but it was just supposed to be a rough idea. I'd like whoever made it to play around with the colours in the sky, the textures on the grass and waves, the size of the man flying (slightly smaller) and I would prefer it if my name was written in a kind of italisised font with no capitals. Oh also could the moon being shining so bright that the flying man makes a shadow on the ocean. Hope I'm not being too specific.

P.S. The man flying is wearing robes.

----------


## Pirate

lol awesome!!!
thx dude!

----------


## Amethyst Star

That's awesome, Lucid Seeker!  I think I'll put it in right now  :smiley: 

And I understand, Merlock... to an extent.

EDIT: It's brilliant!

----------


## Merlock

Hahah, don't be creeped out.
Creativity is the kind of thing that sometimes ties to people in personal life. So, aye, sorry.

Seriously though, where are all the designers from the forum, there are so many banner signatures being left behind due to my (no, not egoistical, just...specific  :;-): ) preference.

----------


## indescribable

> Seriously though, where are all the designers from the forum, there are so many banner signatures being left behind due to my (no, not egoistical, just...specific ) preference.



Well I like experimenting in photoshop and graphics programs, but I'm not very good, so I don't post my work here.

I was kinda bored, so when Amethest Star asked for a banner I did some experimenting. But I didn't like the way it turned out so I didn't mention anything. The thing I dislike most is how the text is all jagged. I also made one for Kromoh, but I liked Merlock's way better.

Here is the one I made for Amethest Star in case anyone is curious... 



*edit* Sorry Merlock! I didn't even realize that I used the same anime image in the banner as you until I posted.

----------


## Adrenaline Junkie

Well that pretty much crippled the one i did, lol, i think tbh your better off with this one Amethyst Star, it suits your avatar more than mine, this one is better than mine anyways.




> Well I like experimenting in photoshop and graphics programs, but I'm not very good, so I don't post my work here.
> 
> I was kinda bored, so when Amethest Star asked for a banner I did some experimenting. But I didn't like the way it turned out so I didn't mention anything. The thing I dislike most is how the text is all jagged. I also made one for Kromoh, but I liked Merlock's way better.
> 
> Here is the one I made for Amethest Star in case anyone is curious...

----------


## Merlock

Aye, indescribable, you did a great job. You have the most important skill - feeling for colour schemes, harmony in colours and all such. The jagged text is just a technicality - one of those things that depend on knowledge of the software. If you want you could try selecting the text in the original PSD and checking to see what smoothing style is chosen (Smooth, Chisel Hard or some such, etc.) - I usually stick with Smooth unless there's a specific need for less blurring/smoothing in the text.

----------


## CymekSniper

> You know, I think I would like a banner signature also. I'd like something with machines on it and robots. Pack as many  guns in it as you can and don't be shy on explosions either. You don't have to put words in it, but go ahead if you want to. No guarantee that I'll use it, but I will cherish it forever and ever :-)



Fine! I'll make my own banner!     D':

----------


## Tomdub

I would love a Signature Banner. I have never had one before. And have no idea how to make one. 
--If anyone decides to make one for me then I would like
-Tomdub in it
-grey/blue theme
-The sketch of the devil thing on an LSD trip (see my creations)
-The sketch of the killer yeti (see my creations)
-And a backround containing either sketches of the Tau race from Warhammer 40k or hazed out images of them. The light blue tau

Ya, I would love you. And If I am to picky in my description than just tell me, because I don't really know how much work it takes.

----------


## Amethyst Star

> 



Thanks, indescribable!  I like the matching color scheme, but I have one small question... Could you possibly change it from Amethest to Amethyst?   ::D: 

*saves file*

----------


## indescribable

Oh I'm sorry! I forgot to check the spelling!  :Oops:  I can fix it when I get back home.  ::D:

----------


## CymekSniper

Are you guys using photoshop? Since everyone completely ignored my request for a banner, I do infact intend to create my own unless someone still wants to take up my request.

----------


## Merlock

Aye, I use Photoshop, mostly. And I hope you don't think I ignored yours but, like said before, I will only make character-based sigs.

Oh, and, Amethest sounds nice too. After all, the signature is hardly noticable with that captivating avatar. o.o

----------


## indescribable

Here Amethyst, this is the corrected version of the sig.  :wink2:

----------


## Amethyst Star

Yeah!   ::D: 

Maybe I'll switch between the two.  I like 'em both!

----------


## Terrorhawker

I guess I'm okay with sigs.

http://godsofdestructi.noonhost.com/...584feea37a5d2c

Go to that link to see examples of my work.

----------


## CrazyCat11

if anyone could create me one: 480x120 with black and purple and a kitty on it, (preferrably a maine coon) but any cat that looks cool will do, with the text "CRAZY CAT" on it. Please?

----------


## Susceptor

I'd like a sig. Can you make one from this pic?

 

I want it 480x120. With a mystic background. White or whatever looks right to you. With my name a Faded (but still readable) color (depending on which color you chose). I want the monk facing the right, like he is now.

----------


## indescribable

> if anyone could create me one: 480x120 with black and purple and a kitty on it, (preferrably a maine coon) but any cat that looks cool will do, with the text "CRAZY CAT" on it. Please?




I made you a sig (though it's probably not the greatest), but It's not 480x120, because for some reason my computer had trouble uploading that size.

Here it is anyway, just so that you can see it:


And here is a SLIGHTLY different version...

----------


## Terrorhawker

Susceptor I made you one. I don't know if it's what you're looking for but uh, I tried?  ::D:

----------


## Susceptor

Terrorhawker, thank you very much! I like the background! Very mystical!

----------


## Terrorhawker

No prob  :wink2:

----------


## Red XIII

Could someone make a sig using the character in my current signature, but with the name *Red XIII* on it somewhere?

Thanks in advance, you guys are doing an awesome job on these other ones!  ::goodjob::

----------


## indescribable

I'd love to try something out, but I don't have the time at the moment. I'll try to have something done for tomorrow.

----------


## Merlock

Hmm, I can't let you have all the fun though, can I? >.>
Perhaps this will work?

----------


## Adrenaline Junkie

Wow Merlock, thats really awesome! I like the way his tail links with the borders that show his name, and the cool background, nice job i must say  ::D:

----------


## indescribable

> Hmm, I can't let you have all the fun though, can I? >.>
> Perhaps this will work?





You stole my fun.  Your cruel, you know that?

Nah, your not. It really does look awesome. Great job! Though, I might not have faded the background _quite_ so quickly.

----------


## Red XIII

> Hmm, I can't let you have all the fun though, can I? >.>
> Perhaps this will work?



oh WOW!!  ::bowdown::  That's awesome, Merlock! Thanks a million! I can't believe how talented you guys are to do such great work in such a short amount of time!

Thanks again!  ::banana::

----------


## CymekSniper

Pretty basic but it gets the job done. I'm definently going to replace it in the future.

----------


## CymekSniper

I can't put the banner sig on without removing my old sig. Guys think I should do it?

----------


## Merlock

That's generally what banner signatures are for - to be in the signature alone, or in some cases, with perhaps one other small line of text. They're of significant volume so they tend to be there alone. I say, if you want to use it, use it. You can always say something witty/wise/funny/curious in your posts, heheh.

----------


## Burns

> I can't put the banner sig on without removing my old sig. Guys think I should do it?



Honestly, who reads long text sigs anyway? I don't. I'd say replace it with the banner.


oh and seriously sweet job on the Red XIII banner, Merlock! :bravo:

----------


## CymekSniper

Done.

By the Way, could anybody notice from first sight and not after me saying this the seam where I put the pictures together.

----------


## Burns

No, I don't see a seam. Looks good to me  ::D:

----------


## CymekSniper

I know I am kinda posting excessively here, but I just wasn't happy with that one so I whipped up this. Work in progress.

EDIT: I've been hunting for feedback and people seem to like the current one I have now. They say the one with the cyborgs looks too freaky.

----------


## Goldney

Yeah I like you're current one more. I can't tell what the things in the right of both the sigs are supposed to be though...

----------


## CymekSniper

On the one I currently have, that is just plain Nebula.

On the one I made recently, that is some sort of Cyborg sea creature that looks like it could be pilotted.

----------


## anti_nation

hey can i request a sig? 

make it whatever color looks good and make my name so its the same color red as the kid with the guitars. do basically whatever you want with the pics, just make it look cool i guess. thnx!

----------


## Nefarious

Could you make a sig for me if you guys got the time?

I would like this font if possible:

http://img242.imageshack.us/img242/176/vinqueqs5.png

Using this image as a background:

http://img242.imageshack.us/img242/9519/motisza2.jpg

And if possible I would like this thing facing towards the reaper in the background image, like he is moving towards it. But only if its possible to make this image fit the background of the background picture. or you can make a color changing from bright grey mist in this picture to the darkness of the background image. I just hope  its possible to combine it the way I picture it. If it doesnt look right just use the background picture.

http://img242.imageshack.us/img242/7...mane001ct7.jpg

And resize it to a normal sig size ofcourse thanks  :smiley:

----------


## Infraredkelp

Someone make a sig that has infrared kelp on it.

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Hello people, if anyone's willing to donate some of their time to help with with a signature, I'd really appreciate it.  Something cold like, maybe mountains or some such, with 'CoLd BlooDed' across it.

No rush, just putting 'er out there.  Thanks.

----------


## peppy

Hey guys, I really wouldn't mind a sig cos mines really ugly (yeah I suck at art). If there is anyone there with some free time could u please make me a sig. I would like it to have the words "are u dreaming?" (without quotations) on it and some picture of a cat. I would like it if u stuck to the blueish colours to give it more of a dreamy feel. I don't really mind the size but mabye around my current (ugly) sig's size would be good.

So if anyone's out there willing to help me in this I would greatly appreciate that.  :smiley: 

-peppy

----------


## Adrenaline Junkie

Hey peppy, i'll get some sleep now since its late here but when i wake i shall get started on one for you and should have it done by the end of the day, come to think about it i could probably fix one up for you now. PM me if your interested  :smiley: 

EDIT: CB I shall do you one too, just PM me if your interested in me doing one for you, i'll get one done though and PM it you anyways  :smiley:  Hopefully have it to you by the end of tomorrow  :smiley:

----------


## peppy

Thanks alot Lucid Seeker!  ::D:

----------


## Goldney

CoLd BlooDed: here are two signatures I made. I'm happy to change them.

----------


## Man of Steel

Nice looking stuff, people!

Okay, I have a request. Not sure how possible this is, but I'd like a sig that has Superman on the left - doesn't matter which version/incarnation of Superman - and a forge and/or on the right, preferably with hot steel in the pic. In between I'd like a fade background, in red and blue. And the name "Man of Steel" in medium-size blue font in the bottom right, maybe staggered diagonally, if you know what I mean. What would be great is if it could somehow be made to look like Superman was heating the steel or forge with his heat vision. 

Is that possible? I'd like it to be clean-looking, too. Much appreciation and kudos to anyone who can help with this. My skills with the GIMP just aren't good enough to do this yet.

----------


## Merlock

> Nice looking stuff, people!
> 
> Okay, I have a request. Not sure how possible this is, but I'd like a sig that has Superman on the left - doesn't matter which version/incarnation of Superman - and a forge and/or on the right, preferably with hot steel in the pic. In between I'd like a fade background, in red and blue. And the name "Man of Steel" in medium-size blue font in the bottom right, maybe staggered diagonally, if you know what I mean. What would be great is if it could somehow be made to look like Superman was heating the steel or forge with his heat vision. 
> 
> Is that possible? I'd like it to be clean-looking, too. Much appreciation and kudos to anyone who can help with this. My skills with the GIMP just aren't good enough to do this yet.



Well, I can make you a Superman signature for your screen name (since, like posted above before, I'll only make character-based sigs) but I can't guarantee a forge since I'll need to pick the imagery to fit together well.
Same with the text and all such, can't really follow guidelines much. Need to make it look good in whichever way it "flows", heh.
So, if that fits, I'll make one today or tomorrow.

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Hey Goldney, thanks dude, that's awesome.  Now I have three signatures to play with on a regular basis.   ::D:

----------


## Man of Steel

> Well, I can make you a Superman signature for your screen name (since, like posted above before, I'll only make character-based sigs) but I can't guarantee a forge since I'll need to pick the imagery to fit together well.
> Same with the text and all such, can't really follow guidelines much. Need to make it look good in whichever way it "flows", heh.
> So, if that fits, I'll make one today or tomorrow.



Sure, go ahead! I understand, and will gladly use whatever you can come up with. I've seen your work, and I highly doubt I won't like it.  ::D: 

Thanks!

----------


## Bearsy

So I made a thread not seeing this... so. 

http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=42967

Yup.



Merlock, why do you only make character sigs?

----------


## Goldney

> Hey Goldney, thanks dude, that's awesome.  Now I have three signatures to play with on a regular basis.



No problem, I'm glad you like them. To be honest I'm just trying to get to grips with CS2.

-----------------------------

Here you go Bearsys. I wasn't quite sure what you meant with the text and all but here's what I came up with.

   Signature

  Avatar

----------


## Merlock

Here you are, the Man of Steel:

----------


## Adrenaline Junkie

> Here you are, the Man of Steel:



Now *that* is impressive, nice work Merlock  :smiley:

----------


## Bearsy

> No problem, I'm glad you like them. To be honest I'm just trying to get to grips with CS2.
> 
> -----------------------------
> 
> Here you go Bearsys. I wasn't quite sure what you meant with the text and all but here's what I came up with.
> 
>    Signature
> 
>   Avatar




thanks those are awesome, but... I just got a name change that I thought wasn't gonna happen... do ya think you could um... alter it?


But now other than the name those are freaking perfect! thank you much.

----------


## Lord Toaster

Wow you guys are good at this stuff. Good work Goldney, LS and Merlock.

If anyone's got the time I would love a sig since I've been making do with a measly full stop for some time now... Something involving my bunny and 'Toast', and I'll trust you to take care of colours, size, font etc.

thanks in advance

Toast

----------


## Goldney

Elis D: No problem. I made the text slightly larger seeing as there was more room to play now that your user name is shorter.



-----------------------

Man of Steel:



But then I realised that the anvil didn't look too hot.



----------------

Lord Toaster: Here you go. Two different styles of writing.

----------


## The Question

If its not to much trouble i would like a sig to be made, I would like something mystical, sorta dream like preferably i would like a dream scape, and other than that as long as it says The Question im fine with it id like to see what different people come up with! If no one wants to i understand im pretty new!

----------


## Man of Steel

> Here you are, the Man of Steel:



Wow, thanks, Merlock! That's one sweet sig! Note that I'm already using it. I still need to add a few things under it, but I'll do that in a few minutes.






> Man of Steel:
> 
> 
> 
> But then I realised that the anvil didn't look too hot.



Thanks, goldney! I shall use yours on weekends!  ::D:

----------


## Goldney

Don't feel obligated to use it if you don't want to. Remember this is me learning how to use Photoshop.

[EDIT] Hey cool it looks like I made Toaster's sig in 3 minutes if you look at the times.

----------------------

The Question: Dreamlike is kind of vague so I went with a kind of vague theme. Again, I'm open to any changes should you want them.

----------


## Bearsy

thanks Gold.. its awesome

----------


## Merlock

Man of Steel, I'd suggest using it left-aligned. That's just the kind of signature it is, especially considering the sig display type below posts. But, aye, hope you enjoy it.

----------


## Lord Toaster

Lol awesome Goldney, thanks a lot  ::D: 

How do you guys make these sigs, it looks really hard. Is there a program or are you just using some kind of photoshop thing?

----------


## Goldney

I don't know about everyone else but I use Photoshop CS2. But I'm still a major n00b at it which is why I'm practicing loads with these sigs.

----------


## Merlock

It's not knowing how to use Photoshop that counts most. It's being able to see in your mind what the end result should be. Then it's just a matter of realising it technically and anyone can do that with effort and dedication.

Oh, and, I only make characer sigs because they're the kind I like making. Having me make anything else will cost you.  :wink2:

----------


## Adrenaline Junkie

Merlocks right, its not knowing how to use photoshop completely, its how you use the tools and options to create something that will look good in the end result. I find that i don't know how to use alot of stuff but luckily i got my brother teaching me since he has done long courses and practice with it so i'm learning new stuff all the time. I am starting to find that i am mixing new things together unlike before. I'm enjoying CS3 alot with the new features. 

My brother actually showed me how to restore this old photo that had corners missing etc, its pretty cool and i love making art and stuff. 

However i must admit that Merlock does some shockingly awesome character signatures as well as signatures and avatars in general.

Oh, The Question i'll give a bash at a sig for you  :smiley:

----------


## Goldney

Dreamscapes are difficult.



I wasn't quite happy with the landscape around the moon so I blurred it a bit so it looked less pixelated/jagged.

----------


## Adrenaline Junkie

I think with that one goldney the problem is the sky/lighting. Because it was a photo taken during the day the moon doesn't really fit well with it, i'm just playing with the lighting now to show you what i mean. I'll post it up if i can get it to work  :smiley: 

EDIT: Something like this, this does bring the moon down a bit but i've tried to make it look more like a late evening/nightime picture

----------


## Lord Toaster

I got so inspired by this thread that I downloaded a trial photoshop  and made a sig for myself  :smiley:  I realise it's pretty simple but I like the simplicity.

Thanks anyway for making me one Goldney, don't think that I've made one because yours wasn't good... it was better than this one lol.

----------


## Goldney

> I think with that one goldney the problem is the sky/lighting. Because it was a photo taken during the day the moon doesn't really fit well with it, i'm just playing with the lighting now to show you what i mean. I'll post it up if i can get it to work



The reason the moon was there and it was daytime was because the theme was that of a dreamscape so it was supposed to be surreal.

----------


## Kromoh

I believe the problem is with the size of the moon in it. Too big. But that's just my opinion

----------


## Adrenaline Junkie

> I believe the problem is with the size of the moon in it. Too big. But that's just my opinion




True, if it were smaller it would maybe look better, i also think that using a different picture of a moon may help since that one stands out alot.

----------


## The Question

Wow both those are looking good, if you want you can finish it or if you want play with the moon and stuff, i love the tajmahal in it!!

----------


## Adrenaline Junkie

TQ, i have a sig in the making for you also, its different to goldney's but you can alternate between the two, i'll post it up later.

----------


## Goldney

Seeing as it's causing some contention I edited out the moon, it's up to you whether you want it or not.

----------


## Man of Steel

I'll give it a try left-aligned, Merlock, but I think I like the look of it better centered. We shall see.

----------


## arby

> I'll give it a try left-aligned, Merlock, but I think I like the look of it better centered. We shall see.



Much, Much better =)

----------


## Clairity

> I'll give it a try left-aligned, Merlock, but I think I like the look of it better centered. We shall see.



MoS, I like it better left-aligned as well.. but it's your sig.  :wink2:

----------


## Man of Steel

Okay, I must admit, I do like it better this way. So I guess everybody is happy!

----------


## slayer

What do you guys think of my new sig?

----------


## Merlock

Very good but cut off at least 50 pixels from the bottom. A 150 pixel height is really the maximum (I tend to use 125), otherwise it's just too large.

Let alone since if you cut out the legs, the effect will be better, more focused on the face, the expression, the eyes.

----------


## slayer

But the sig thingy says the max is 600x200...and mines excatly 200

----------


## Merlock

Yes, the max is 200 but that doesn't mean it looks good or is "typical" that way.
I'm saying that a banner sig of more than 150 pixels in height is too large. Not by forum allowance but in general. Both too awkward to be stylish and too large in the sense that it takes up too much space.

----------


## slayer

Is this better?

----------


## Goldney

That's better, overall it's a pretty good sig. 9/10

----------


## Adrenaline Junkie

Indeed it is a good signature slayer, i think its fine but if theres any more complaints about it and you think it needs chaging more maybe think of making another signature, the one you have is great and it only works if it is at the size you made it which is great. Keep it!

----------


## slayer

Thank you  ::D:

----------


## Goldney

Your current one isn't bad. If you want to improve it yourself all you need to add is a border and maybe an "outer glow" around the text to make it stand out more. All of which would take you less than 5 minutes.

PS. I'm assuming you have Photoshop?

----------


## Goldney

Ah okay, would you be able to link to the original picture, because frankly it's rather good and would serve perfectly adequately for a newer (slightly different) background for a sig.

----------


## Jeff777

Hey all, anyone willing to honor me with their beautiful artwork to be my signature?  The "777" should be in there as well as something mysterious-like.  Whoever does this...will be immortalized in my memories of gratefulness till the end of time...

----------


## Merlock

What, no one wants character-based sigs? I'm so bored and workless. -.-

----------


## Jeff777

I'm familiar with your work Merlock, it's very impressive...surprise me.  But I will be honest.

----------


## slayer

Yay!
2 new sigs!
What do you think?




Edit: Wait! Make that *3* new sigs!

----------


## Goldney

Number 1: Needs a border and to be a bit thinner, bit blurry as well.
Number 2: Good but if you trimmed it so that the eyes were nearer the border then it would look more striking. Nice text.
Number 3: Again, need to trim the bottom _slightly_ to pretty much just under her armpit.

Those are all really good (particularly the last two).

----------


## slayer

Like this?




Edit: I got a new one! Sorry...it's kinda low-quailty. The picture was small and I had too resize it. But it looks fine I think.



Edit2: Smaller version

----------


## Goldney

I'd use the smaller version if I were you.

----------


## slayer

Out of all of them?

----------


## Goldney

No use the smaller version instead of the larger scaled-up version.

----------


## slayer

Ok well I'm gonna use this one until I get adopted or bored with it...

----------


## Clairity

::hrm::  slayer, those are all really pretty but when I look at them.. I don't think "*slayer*".

----------


## Merlock

> I'm familiar with your work Merlock, it's very impressive...surprise me.  But I will be honest.



There's an ocean of characters out there. You'd need to tell me which character you want, heh. Then I'll make it.
And you said you want the text sign to be "777"?

----------


## slayer

> slayer, those are all really pretty but when I look at them.. I don't think "*slayer*".



_exactly_. I do like the name slayer. Just because I have a name that makes you think of someone who kills alot of people doesn't mean I can be kind hearted and love cats  ::D: 

Edit: Ok I found a better resolution picture and redid it...

----------


## Jeff777

hmm, character character...i'm not much of an anime expert so I can't think of a character? :S

----------


## Merlock

It doesn't have to be anime. From any book, game, movie, any fiction.

----------


## Jeff777

you can use this pic http://wizarduniverse.com/_images_/0...froSamurai.gif or anything else with "afro samurai".  Thanks dude = )

----------


## Adrenaline Junkie

Jeff, could i also have a go, Merlock will obviously come out with something awesome but i feel that in terms of sigs i could use a challenge. Only if thats okay with you, if your happy with Merlock making you one it is fine. I'm sending you a PM now.

----------


## Adam

I think there should be a size limit on signatures as there are avatars... Just my 2 pence  ::D:

----------


## Merlock

There already is a limit, as is stated on the signature editing page.

As for the banner sig, I'll get it done today or tomorrow.

----------


## Adam

Shit the bed so there is  ::shock:: 





> Note: The maximum size of your custom image is 800 by 200 pixels or 97.7 KB (whichever is smaller).



Should be smaller I think  :smiley:

----------


## Jeff777

Thanks guys.  8)

----------


## Goldney

Height-wise the signature limit should be a shade smaller. I'm sure I'm not the only one who find fat signatures annoying.

----------


## Merlock

Aye, height wise it shouldn't be more than 175 pixels. I wanted to post that but thought that I'd be the only one that felt such a small difference has meaning since I deal with them all the time.

Though I suppose we shouldn't discuss that here.
Say *no* to going off-topic!
Only *you* can prevent off-topic posts!
And all such gibberish...

----------


## Adam

I would say more 125-150 MAX personally

One forum I frequent has a 500x100 limit.

----------


## Clairity

> *screams*
> That Samu has a very... strange looking sword... sort of like a...a..large.. never mind...



 :Eek:  ..  :Oops:

----------


## Jeff777

You know I never picked that up until you said something jake, haha...knowing Spike Lee or the animators...that's probably a subliminal picture furthering the rumour that black guys have bigger willy wang doodles.  Afterall, Spike Lee is very prideful of the nubian race.

----------


## Merlock

> if you have any spare time x]...
> dream feeders... AKA onis in some mythology,
> are characters?..
> particularly the one in my avatar....
> hehe.



Hm, you'll need to be more precise. Couldn't find any imagery of "dream feeders" or "onis". "Some mythology" isn't any particular piece of fiction.

As for the Afro Samurai...it gave me mind block. >.<

----------


## DeadDollKitty

me need evil sig

----------


## Jeff777

...awaits signature...

----------


## indescribable

I didn't spend a whole lot of time on this, so I know that it's not very good, but if you would like a temporary sig pic here it is:

----------


## Jeff777

That's pretty good indescribeable! Certainly 10x better than what I could do, and it'll make a great temporary signature.   :smiley:   :wink2:   Though there are some things i'd like to point out, afro samurai is a cold-blooded guy and the pic itself sort of projects the theme of "get out of my way."  And skyblue and white don't seem to be the "best" colors that compliment the picture, the colors and the pic are like vinegar and water, other than the color scheme...it's one hell of a job well done!

----------


## Merlock

Awesome. I wonder why I can't adapt to such a style. -.-
Flat, animated, Web 2.0 type of look.

----------


## ClouD

changed my account. terrible name, jaketheoriginal, tis isn't it.

anyways, forget aobout any sigs xD

changed the look of the new profile anyways.

cyas.

----------


## indescribable

> That's pretty good indescribeable! Certainly 10x better than what I could do, and it'll make a great temporary signature.     Though there are some things i'd like to point out, afro samurai is a cold-blooded guy and the pic itself sort of projects the theme of "get out of my way."  And skyblue and white don't seem to be the "best" colors that compliment the picture, the colors and the pic are like vinegar and water, other than the color scheme...it's one hell of a job well done!



I personally don't like it quite as much, but here is one with a slightly darker color scheme (These are the colours from the original picture.) vs. the original sig I made.

----------


## DeadDollKitty

i wish i could make my own sigs, but SOMEONE is slow on my photoshop cd! gah!

----------


## Hungry

well i need a cd first! GAH!

----------


## Goldney

There's a slight difference between the two on Afro Samurai's shirt.

----------


## Oneironaught

> Shit the bed so there is 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Note: The maximum size of your custom image is 800 by 200 pixels or 97.7 KB (whichever is smaller).
> ...



800 x 200? It's 600 x 200.

----------


## slayer

New sig!


It has an outer glow with a transparent background...

----------


## Jeff777

Great sigs guys.  My choice was a painstaking one, so I am going to save both works of art and inadvertently change them up from time to time.  Thanks again -tips hat-

----------


## Goldney

Looking at the words in your sig: you could have bullet points instead of *o*s and also you could make "My Lucid Dream Journal" a link so it looks less messy. Just highlight it and then click the hyperlink button (the earth with a chainlink on it) then work it out from there.

----------


## Jeff777

um..thanks..

----------


## ClouD

> well i need a cd first! GAH!



-_-
personally, i like to support adobe's photoshop.

buuut there is a way to get the full version, registered etc, without paying a cent.

just search it up in google, (make sure if you want it to work,.. get the full version with the keygen)

----------


## Hungry

i know im buring ddk a crack version of cs2 to a cd cause she cant download the trial due t her internet being slow. so i must put it on a cd and give it to her

----------


## DeadDollKitty

and its taking FOREVER.
 and where are my movies, eh? EH!? ( :smiley: )

----------


## NeAvO

I'd liek to have a sig thingy. I'm not sure what I want in it though.

----------


## Adrenaline Junkie

> I'd liek to have a sig thingy. I'm not sure what I want in it though.




I'll do you one, it could have money bags as well as The Royal Bank of NeAvO in it  ::D:  You decide though, i'd be happy to do one since all other sigs i've tried to do for people just seem to go downhill due to lack of time.

----------


## Hungry

i told u u havd to come over and watch them

----------


## NeAvO

> I'll do you one, it could have money bags as well as The Royal Bank of NeAvO in it  You decide though, i'd be happy to do one since all other sigs i've tried to do for people just seem to go downhill due to lack of time.



That would be cool  :tongue2: 

Try and involve my name in it and the avie. Got to have a version of me just dossing around ( Burns  ::wink::  ) with my money.

----------


## Adrenaline Junkie

Okay great, i'll get started, so you want your avatar to play a part in this sig somehow? If so, yes i can incorporate it into the sig, i got a plan already  ::D:

----------


## Burns

> Got to have a version of me just dossing around ( Burns  ) with my money.



haah you doss  :Cheeky: 

Can't wait to see NeAvO's new sig!

----------


## slayer

So YOU'RE Burns?

Lol some of us were talking on the chat and like 2 us had no idea who you were....lol

Anyway I can't wait to see it either!

----------


## Burns

> So YOU'RE Burns?
> 
> Lol some of us were talking on the chat and like 2 us had no idea who you were....lol



um thanks?

I know who you are  :Sad:

----------


## slayer

Do you know where I sleep too?

----------


## Burns

In your bed?

----------


## slayer

AHH! Stalker!

Just kidding...


Or am I?

----------


## Goldney

NeAvO I'd do you one but I need more direction. I find it rather difficult to just make one up  without any idea as to what the person wants.

----------


## Adrenaline Junkie

> NeAvO I'd do you one but I need more direction. I find it rather difficult to just make one up  without any idea as to what the person wants.



The job is taken, only i can design the structure and elegance of the Royal Bank of NeAvO, you will see  ::D: 

Lol, just kidding, go nuts, NeAvO i do have one in the making for you, i've added a hint of humour also  :boogie:

----------


## NeAvO

> The job is taken, only i can design the structure and elegance of the Royal Bank of NeAvO, you will see 
> 
> Lol, just kidding, go nuts, NeAvO i do have one in the making for you, i've added a hint of humour also



 Let's have a look at it?  :tongue2: 

Goldney, anything really. Have the lazy cat, my name ect. I like the royal bank of NeAvO idea though  ::D:

----------


## Secret Neo

Ok, whoever wants to do this is fine by me but I'd like a 500x125 sig using these two pics 

http://www.geocities.com/jimster480/Halo_Matrix_Code.JPG (only use the code not Halo text)

http://www.uweb.ucsb.edu/~kajohnson/...ntheisland.jpg

I'd like the Island picture on the left side and matrix pic to the right, making them contrast in the middle as you see fit. Using any other effects you want (keeping the same colors tho) is fine too. 

this is the EXACT text (well not the size, thats your choice) i want below:

SECRET Neo

Place it in the middle, with the secret on the island side and Neo on the matrix side. Use a reasonable size but the EXACT fonts (IMPACT and Courier New) i've used above. 

As for the color of the text, I'd like "secret" to be a light blue/sky blue color (to match the island) and "Neo" to be a green to match the Matrix code provided.

Anyone up for it?

----------


## montrealhorizons

It's a shame the size limit so small, I understand why of course, still though; I have to stick with extra small / low-res pictures if I'm to put up a custom gif anim.



EDIT: I'll get on it secret_neo, fiddle around a little see what comes up.

EDIT #2: Finished the little sig, only spent 10 minutes on it sorry that's all I could afford right now, just did a basic layout of what you asked. Here's the link :

----------


## slayer

So...who likes my new signature?

----------


## Secret Neo

> It's a shame the size limit so small, I understand why of course, still though; I have to stick with extra small / low-res pictures if I'm to put up a custom gif anim.
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I'll get on it secret_neo, fiddle around a little see what comes up.
> 
> EDIT #2: Finished the little sig, only spent 10 minutes on it sorry that's all I could afford right now, just did a basic layout of what you asked. Here's the link :



OMG OMG OMG THANK YOU SO MUCH. I MEAN THANK YOU, GREAT JOB!

----------


## Clairity

> So...who likes my new signature?



I do!  :OK Bye now:

----------


## Goldney

> So...who likes my new signature?



It should have a border. Just draw a 1-2 pixel black line around the outside. Other than that it's rather good.

----------


## Kromoh

> It should have a border. Just draw a 1-2 pixel black line around the outside. Other than that it's rather good.



I disagree. It has transparent background, so no need for a border.

----------


## Goldney

If anyone wants a new signature I'll make one. Just letting everyone know this topic is still active.

----------


## Adam

Just _how_ good are you...?

----------


## Merlock

Aye, character-based banner sigs over here too, in the dark sinister corner of the forum that I dwell in.

----------


## Goldney

> Just _how_ good are you...?



I'm the best evar!!!!!111!!eleven

----------


## Goldney

Bumpity bump bump.

Come on people I'm bored. Let me make some sigs.

----------


## Merlock

> Bumpity bump bump.
> 
> Come on people I'm bored. Let me make some sigs.



Where be your banner sig, ye hypocrite of old?

----------


## Allpraisethebuckethead!

I'd like a sig made for me. I've got a really good picture in mind, too. I want a calm, reflective ocean. The horizon is a purple-ish gradient and it shifts into a night sky that looks like space with all the stars, planets, nebulas, etc. I want a tiny blue life raft with two people sitting in it. The life raft is next to a strange looking rock formation, kind of like Superman's place on "Superman Returns." In the lower right hand corner, in small blue cursive letters, is my name. 

=]

----------


## Mink

somebody please make me a sig that has something to with Navy SEALs  :smiley:

----------


## O'nus

Really?  People are just randomly making signature pics?  That's cool.

If anyone's genuinely interested, I'd like to see what you can come up with these ideas in mind:
- red/blackish (like my avatar..?)
- brain/neurosciece/psychology
- roses
- caducei

Any sort of thing involving some/all/whichever of these.  I am curious to see what would come up.  

I used to have a signature pic, but I no longer like it so much..  now I have none.  :Sad: 

Edit: After reading the original post, the text in my signature is something I think would be integral to the signature.  Also, if I were to described what I would personally love to see expressed in the picture is what the quote says.  An image of restriction, forced life, but finding joy in it and the ability to persevere willingly.  That, or, blood, brains, and roses?  lol.. I am really curious to see what can come out of it.  
~

----------


## Merlock

Heh, Goldney has loads of work...and yet he's nowhere to be seen!
*goes back to his dark corner filled with character-based banner sigs*

----------


## Goldney

Heheheh, I must admit I haven't been on the computer lately much, due to a certain game named Assassin's Creed. I hoped nobody would notice that.

(And what's stopping Mr. Merlock or anyone else for that matter making one?)

----------


## Merlock

> (And what's stopping Mr. Merlock or anyone else for that matter making one?)



The same reason I've stated many times in this very thread.
And don't call me "mister", mister!

----------


## ClouD

Didn't turn out the way i wanted it too :/

Meh.

----------


## O'nus

> Didn't turn out the way i wanted it too :/
> 
> Meh.



Hey, that's pretty cool.  Could you add in the lines "Life is an onus.  Sanction eudaimonia." into it..?
~

----------


## ClouD

Sure thing, if you want...

Here's it in two different places.

----------


## Carôusoul

Someone make me one I thinks please. Because you're all very good. And I feel the time for writing is passed.



Any takers? Cloud? My lovechild?


Preferably theme dark blue; With something to do with a fairground carousoul/ carnival in general and soul?

----------


## TalkingHead

These are so impressive.. I had been wondering where everyone's professional signatures came from.  It's so neat to see the requests go in and then a few lines down the sig appears, exactly as it was asked for.  So if lucky enough to enlist someone I'd like something that includes one of the following photos..  Really I'd prefer a sig that changes the buildings in some way.. I painted these and just got them into a gallery; but it would be great to see if they can be digitally manipulated.. What program are you guys using anyway?  

If you can only use the david byrne photo then if you could incorporate clouds that would be great..  Anyway, I'm a beggar (or asker?) so I won't be a chooser. 

Thanks!

----------


## Adam

> These are so impressive.. I had been wondering where everyone's professional signatures came from.  It's so neat to see the requests go in and then a few lines down the sig appears, exactly as it was asked for.  So if lucky enough to enlist someone I'd like something that includes one of the following photos..  Really I'd prefer a sig that changes the buildings in some way.. I painted these and just got them into a gallery; but it would be great to see if they can be digitally manipulated.. What program are you guys using anyway?  
> 
> If you can only use the david byrne photo then if you could incorporate clouds that would be great..  Anyway, I'm a beggar (or asker?) so I won't be a chooser. 
> 
> Thanks!



I can't see any photo's...

I think most people would use Photoshop  :smiley:

----------


## TalkingHead

Ok.. I'm having trouble uploading photos.. but heres a link to a thread where I posted 3 building pictures I made:

http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=43973

----------


## ClouD

> Someone make me one I thinks please. Because you're all very good. And I feel the time for writing is passed.
> 
> 
> 
> Any takers? Cloud? My lovechild?
> 
> 
> Preferably theme dark blue; With something to do with a fairground carousoul/ carnival in general and soul?



I was going to give up at my short begun sig-making.

Then you appeared.

And now, i've made something too carnival. Too purple.
And i've lost hope.
Could possibly work, if you were a girl... *whistles*

*Spoiler* for _:__:

----------


## Carôusoul

> I was going to give up at my short begun sig-making.
> 
> Then you appeared.
> 
> And now, i've made something too carnival. Too purple.
> And i've lost hope.
> Could possibly work, if you were a girl... *whistles*
> 
> *Spoiler* for _:__:





As much as you'd like me agirl.


Yeah, I agree, too purple and too carnival. Cool, nonetheless.

We need a more creepy feel methinks.


Less dancing happiness, and more dark nastiness.


wuvyou.

----------


## Musical Soul

I'd like a signature please ;D

-With the words "Dreams are free," and "so free your dreams." in more italic and faded text than the first
-main color themes being white and soft yellows, blues, and reds
-a musical symbol or two ;3
-doves escaping where the quote ends
-add whatever you feel would artisticly benefit it~
-The name Musical Soul in a corner or anywhere that would look best

If anything is too hard feel free to take it out, I don't want you struggling over it for weeks..
Thanks so much!

----------


## O'nus

> Sure thing, if you want...
> 
> Here's it in two different places.



I really like the bottom one.  Thank you very much.  You are talented!
~

----------


## Man of Steel

> Someone make me one I thinks please. Because you're all very good. And I feel the time for writing is passed.
> 
> 
> 
> Any takers? Cloud? My lovechild?
> 
> 
> Preferably theme dark blue; With something to do with a fairground carousoul/ carnival in general and soul?



Try this one on for size. I was bored, and this is only the second sig I've ever made. Don't be too hard on me, okay? I decided to go ahead and add the text because I am really quite fond of that quote, and wish I could write something so deep. It's got a carousel and a dark blue theme at least...



Also, why the hell doesn't GIMP allow Alt+NumPad characters? I had to draw the accent separate.

----------


## Carôusoul

> Try this one on for size. I was bored, and this is only the second sig I've ever made. Don't be too hard on me, okay? I decided to go ahead and add the text because I am really quite fond of that quote, and wish I could write something so deep. It's got a carousel and a dark blue theme at least...
> 
> 
> 
> Also, why the hell doesn't GIMP allow Alt+NumPad characters? I had to draw the accent separate.



Ohhh. that is very nice.

Its very good; My only criticism would be the font Carousoul is in; and somewhere I would like in nasty evil red writing quite small, near the name, saying "ultima weapon".


But yeah, its brillant.

----------


## O'nus

> Ohhh. that is very nice.
> 
> Its very good; My only criticism would be the font Carousoul is in; and somewhere I would like in nasty evil red writing quite small, near the name, saying "ultima weapon".
> 
> 
> But yeah, its brillant.



Why ultima weapon? -.^  (that's my eyebrow raised in interest)
~

----------


## ClouD

There is more than you can see.

----------


## O'nus

> There is more than you can see.



That's it, I am calling you "the Sphinx" from now on because you remind of the character from the movie Mystery Men:

The Sphinx: We are number one. All others are number two, or lower. 

The Sphinx: To learn my teachings, I must first teach you how to learn. 

The Sphinx: You must lash out with every limb, like the octopus who plays the drums. 

The Sphinx: He who questions training only trains himself at asking questions. 
The Sphinx: You must be like wolf pack, not six-pack


Mr. Furious: Okay, am I the only one who finds these sayings just a little bit formulaic? "If you want to push something down, you have to pull it up. If you want to go left, you have to go right." It's... 
The Sphinx: Your temper is very quick, my friend. But until you learn to master your rage... 
Mr. Furious: ...your rage will become your master? That's what you were going to say. Right? Right? 
The Sphinx: Not necessarily
~

----------


## ClouD

I found it hard to incorporate all three primary colors >.< ...

So i just went on a tangent with yellow, and then brightened it up with white  :tongue2: 



I have some other ideas if you don't really like this one. ^_^

O'nus: 'The Sphinx', it is.

----------


## Siиdяed

I can has sig plz?  ::shock:: 

Something mostly white/grey would be nice, very black-white tones. Siиdяed somewhere, maybe a Frank Miller 300-esque blood splurge (just because)...I have no idea.

I should have thought more about this.

----------


## ClouD

Here's the pic you wanted, and i changed the 300 splat to black so it doesn't look too "bloody".

Not sure where you wanted your name.

----------


## Siиdяed

That sig is now the no#2 reason why I love Cloud.  :smiley:

----------


## ClouD

::smitten::  *goes to bed*

----------


## Siиdяed

...not with me. We're not like that.

It's an intertubes love. Nothing more.

It was just a sig. Ahem.

----------


## Man of Steel

> Ohhh. that is very nice.
> 
> Its very good; My only criticism would be the font Carousoul is in; and somewhere I would like in nasty evil red writing quite small, near the name, saying "ultima weapon".
> 
> 
> But yeah, its brillant.



Alrighty, I don't actually have any really great fonts, so I'm going to have to go roust up some real quick. What sort of font do you want your name in, then? Let me know, and I'll have it finished by midnightish.  ::D: 





> ...not with me. We're not like that.
> 
> It's an intertubes love. Nothing more.
> 
> It was just a sig. Ahem.



A sig you still haven't begun to use...

----------


## Man of Steel

And here you are. I put your name in three different configurations, so you can choose which you like best.







How's that?

----------


## Xox

WOW! Mos did you do that? Its terrfiic.

Ive been meaning to ask someone to do a sig for me, if anyone is interested in wanting to do it, I will greatly appreciate it.  ::D: 

It doesnt matter how long it takes, as long as the job gets done. So, anyone interested?  ::bowdown::

----------


## Man of Steel

> WOW! Mos did you do that? Its terrfiic.
> 
> Ive been meaning to ask someone to do a sig for me, if anyone is interested in wanting to do it, I will greatly appreciate it. 
> 
> It doesnt matter how long it takes, as long as the job gets done. So, anyone interested?



Yup, sure did. Thanks! It's only my second real attempt at sig making. 

AIM me and tell me what you want and I'll get started on you one, I need the practice.  ::D: 

[Edit:] Here it is! The first picture really didn't go at all with the second, and I really couldn't get it to look right, so I set its layer to Divide, and pretty much just blended it into the background. I'm actually quite proud of this one, though. The font for the quote is Blood of Dracula, and your name is in Creepygirl.  ::D:  

If you want me to change anything, just let me know.

----------


## Xox

Thank you very very much Mos.  ::bowdown:: 

I absolutely love it.  ::D: 

I was wondering, can you make the handwriting lighter or just more readable?

----------


## Man of Steel

Hmm... How's this?

----------


## Carôusoul

> And here you are. I put your name in three different configurations, so you can choose which you like best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's that?



's perfect... Need the writing more defined and bright though.

In particular the red ultima weapon.

Maybe its just this school computer screen, but I can hardly see it.


It's brilliant, either way.

----------


## Man of Steel

> 's perfect... Need the writing more defined and bright though.
> 
> In particular the red ultima weapon.
> 
> Maybe its just this school computer screen, but I can hardly see it.
> 
> 
> It's brilliant, either way.



Err, which one, #1, #2, or #3? That way I can just do one of them.  ::D:

----------


## Carôusoul

Number 3, please.

----------


## Siиdяed

> A sig you still haven't begun to use...



Waah, my signiture wouldn't accept it. Too big.  :Sad: 

I'll try again or resize it myself.

----------


## ClouD

As you requested  :wink2:

----------


## Siиdяed

:smiley: 

You've made a postwhore very happy.

----------


## ClouD

I'll kill you if you can maintain this post average better than i can mine  :smiley:

----------


## Siиdяed

:smiley:  Let the games _begin_.

----------


## Volcon

Can you make somthing very abtract about the mind or such? (abstract like my avatar)

----------


## Clairity

Volcon, I just wanted to say that I love your avatar.. the woman in it seems almost regal to me.  ::smitten::

----------


## Man of Steel

How's this, Carousoul? Sorry it took so long, I was at my sister's.

----------


## Volcon

> Volcon, I just wanted to say that I love your avatar.. the woman in it seems almost regal to me.



 ::D:  thanks!

----------


## Carôusoul

> How's this, Carousoul? Sorry it took so long, I was at my sister's.





Thankyou so much.

I have changed it to black and white; as to fit with my avatar.

It's perfect. Congratulations.

----------


## Xox

That's really nice Mos. ^^

And thank you very much for fixing my sig as well... and for making it!  ::D:

----------


## Jamal

I would like a signature... About average size with something that says dreaming is my second life and shows an extremely scenic background (New Zealand or something)  with a cartoon guy that has an afro flying through it (refer to my profile pic) and it would have my name in a fancy/cursive writing!

----------


## TalkingHead

Okay.. what about a signature for me that shows a guy grabbing the ass of a really hot woman (this should be funny)...  it could say "lucid swinger....   because sometimes control is just not an option"

----------


## slayer

I want to make a signature for someone!!!

----------


## indescribable

You can make one for me! I wouldn't mind having a new sig pic. I haven't had one for quite a while.

My Sig Requirements:

1. Be creative, surprise me. My name is Indescribable so the possibilities are endless.
2. Nothing too drastic or incredibly flashy.
3. Must be no bigger than 380x78 pixels, no smaller than 101x28 pixels.
4. No photos. Drawings, abstracts and/or text only.
5. MUST say my name.

Suggestions:
I like green  ::D: 

If these requirements aren't too difficult, I would love to see what someone could come up with...

----------


## slayer

Here ya go!

Hope you like it!



Anything you want me to change?

----------


## Grod

Can someone make a custom sig for me?

Requirements:
1. Mainly Green (colour of money)
2. Says "Money is God"
3. My name
4. Bills, coins, money of the world.
5. Be creative

If someone does this I will love you forever.

----------


## Tsunami

Could I have a custom sig please. Also, if you can a matching avatar would be great ( but I am not to fussed )

Requirements :

Height and width in pixels. No greater than 480 x 150 ( as said in beginning of thread )
Nothing to do with my name please  :smiley: 
Text saying my name on it
No pictures of people on it

Colours I like : Blue or Red

EDIT : Also not a req but would be nice if possible on the sig it would be nice if there was a link to my dream journal, like in my sig now, but meah
Thanks,

----------


## indescribable

> Here ya go!
> 
> Hope you like it!
> 
> 
> 
> Anything you want me to change?



Hey that's great, I love it! Could you maybe just take out the blue patches on the text AND/OR change the font, please?

P.S. You newest sig is awesome! What font is that?

----------


## slayer

I wish I knew...

It was taken from a desktop image, but I've been looking for that font for forever...

----------


## Grod

> I wish I knew...
> 
> It was taken from a desktop image, but I've been looking for that font for forever...



Can't you just select it with wand, and change the color to the other stuff?

----------


## 27

Could someone make me a cool Beatles sig? I'd be eternally grateful.

----------


## Nightmare

If someone wanted to make me a sig that would be super cool!!

-please don't include my name because i'd rather not have a scary sig  :smiley: 
-something trippy would be cool
-have fun
-i will give you credit i.e signature by... or something to that effect if you want

----------


## slayer

> Can't you just select it with wand, and change the color to the other stuff?



Who says I want to change the color?

----------


## Grod

> Who says I want to change the color?



Indescribable :tongue2: ... on post #256

----------


## slayer

She wanted the font changed in her sig not mine XD

----------


## Kromoh

the font is great and all, bit I still prefer the previous background, slayer

----------


## Grod

> She wanted the font changed in her sig not mine XD



No, gah. She said to change the font or the blue patches in the text in the sig you made for her. Since you can't change the font, you can only take out the blue. I'm talking about hers. I'm saying just use the wand tool to select it and change it to the green in the background.

----------


## slayer

Oh...well now I feel dumb...I thought she wanted to know that text I was using in my sig!

Lol...yeah I can change that font easily...

I feel really dumb.

----------


## Grod

> Oh...well now I feel dumb...I thought she wanted to know that text I was using in my sig!
> 
> Lol...yeah I can change that font easily...
> 
> I feel really dumb.



Oh, lol, it's cool.

----------


## CrimsonWolf

I'd love a sig made. If anyone's up to it, here's what I'd like:

Dimensions: Roughly 450 x 110
Theme: Shakugan no Shana (Anime)
Pictures: Just one of Shana when her hair is firey red
Text: Two bits of text. "I love you Shana!" and smaller down the bottom "CrimsonWolf"
Colours: Whatever looks good

Thanks!

----------


## Merlock

> I'd love a sig made. If anyone's up to it, here's what I'd like:
> 
> Dimensions: Roughly 450 x 110
> Theme: Shakugan no Shana (Anime)
> Pictures: Just one of Shana when her hair is firey red
> Text: Two bits of text. "I love you Shana!" and smaller down the bottom "CrimsonWolf"
> Colours: Whatever looks good
> 
> Thanks!



Finally a character-based banner sig request (and more so, anime). I'm on it, heh.

----------


## Merlock

Well, here you are.
If I were you though, I'd update your avatar to something more stylish and well-rendered to match.  :wink2:

----------


## CrimsonWolf

> Well, here you are.
> If I were you though, I'd update your avatar to something more stylish and well-rendered to match.



Oh my gosh! That is so awesome! Much better than anything I was expecting! Thankyou so much!!!  ::D: 

*Edit:*And yeah, if you're happy to upgrade my Avatar that would be fantastic! Could you keep the Okami theme though? Or, if you had a good idea for Shana I'd be happy for that too. 

Oh last thing, how do you actually put the pic in your sig? I tried uploading it on the edit signature page, but it just shows the broken picture symbol. Any ideas?

----------


## Merlock

The forum only allows uploading of images to your signature locally. You can't link with img tags. So scroll down on the signature editing page and upload the signature, then follow the instructions there (click the link to insert the tags that represent the image).

As for an avatar, perhaps this will do?



No use having your name in your avatar anymore since you have a signature.  :tongue2: 

*Edit:* Oh, blast, I just noticed. So you _did_ upload the signature image through the upload menu on the signature editing page? Or did you use img tags to link from an outside host?

----------


## CrimsonWolf

Nah, I did try uploading it locally, it just showed the broken image symbol. And I love the avatar! If you could add "Crimson Wolf" on there somewhere that'd be good though. Oh,and what font did you use for Crimson Wolf on the sig pic?

----------


## CrimsonWolf

Nevermind, it seems to be working now. Not quite sure what I did different though. Oh well.

----------


## Merlock

Ah, well, all that matters is that it's working now.

And as for the avatar...





> No use having your name in your avatar anymore since you have a signature.



And, generally, names in avatars aren't the best idea.
Or any text unless it's a key part to what's displayed on it.

----------


## Merlock

Here's a banner sig for Jdeadevil, as per request...



This thread must not die!

----------


## Jdeadevil

You're the best.

----------


## Merlock

And your sig is quite sizable now. o.o
You chould probably fit the non-quoted text into a neat same-size line under the banner.
Just a thought.

----------


## Jdeadevil

Yeah, I look like a proper forum member now.  ::lol:: 

Who're the people in your avatar and signiture? If you don't mind me asking.

----------


## Merlock

Ukitake on the left and Rukia on the right.
Three cheers for Bleach.

----------


## Jdeadevil

Believe it or not I've never watched a single episode of that.

----------


## slayer

> Believe it or not I've never watched a single episode of that.



Are you allowed to put those words in a sentence?

----------


## Volcon

Someone still hasent made mine, what nonsense is this?!

----------


## CrimsonWolf

> Ah, well, all that matters is that it's working now.
> 
> And as for the avatar...
> 
> 
> 
> And, generally, names in avatars aren't the best idea.
> Or any text unless it's a key part to what's displayed on it.



Oh sorry, I completely missed that line in your first post! Yeah, you're right I think anyway.Thanks so much for doing all that for me!!  ::D:

----------


## ClouD

Merlock is the official God with character sigs.

Freaky and unbelievable.

----------


## PatienceMarie

I agree with cloud ^_^

but cloud you're le awesome at them too so yeah.

-patience

----------


## Siиdяed

Aww, ClouD has his redeeming qualities in the field of siggitry.

For example, this spicy number I'm wearing down there  :wink2:  
\/ \/ \/ \/

----------


## slayer

I can make wicked sweet sigs too...

----------


## ClouD

> I can make wicked sweet sigs too...



_That_ is obvious  :tongue2: 
Just one look at your awesome personal sig, and it's pretty clear.

 ::teeth::

----------


## PatienceMarie

We know slayer.

Yous pretty awesome too ;D

-patience

----------


## FreeOne

i need a sig!  my only requirements are:

A. i need my name in a cool font in the bottom

B. something cool with fire  

 :smiley:   pretty simple

----------


## Man of Steel

> i need a sig!  my only requirements are:
> 
> A. i need my name in a cool font in the bottom
> 
> B. something cool with fire  
> 
>   pretty simple



How's this?



Didn't spend too long on it, so it won't hurt my feelings too much if you don't like it.  :tongue2: 

It did give me a chance to try out more text effects and download new fonts, though. Let me know (if you do like it) if you want anything changed.

Edit: had to re-upload the pic; forgot to add a border and scale it down.

----------


## Jdeadevil

Fucking hell Josh nice work!

----------


## FreeOne

tis perfect  ::teeth::   thanks MoS   :smiley:

----------


## Man of Steel

Sure thing, and thanks, JD.

----------


## Volcon

Wana give my sig a go, MoS?

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

That Freefire sig really _is_ badass. Nice work, MoS!  ::goodjob2::

----------


## Man of Steel

> Wana give my sig a go, MoS?



I'll see what I can come up with, sure. Abstract, you say? Hmm...





> That Freefire sig really _is_ badass. Nice work, MoS!



Thanks! That was probably the easiest one I've done to date, too.  ::D:

----------


## b12

Eh, it kinda sucks as i didn't take too much time doing it, i just wanted to throw this idea out there. How does everyone like it? Should i fix it up, make it nice?

----------


## Amethyst Star

I'm thinking about trying to go with an actual "amethyst" theme.  Any ideas?  I'm thinking either something to with my current avatar, or I can alter both.  Something quiet, serene, and purple.

----------


## Grod

> Eh, it kinda sucks as i didn't take too much time doing it, i just wanted to throw this idea out there. How does everyone like it? Should i fix it up, make it nice?



Who is that to? Whoever it is, you should put their name somewhere on it. But I like it.  :smiley:

----------


## b12

To no one really. A month ago 27 said he wanted a beatles sig, so i just got the idea. Maybe i should fix it up.

----------


## Man of Steel

> Wana give my sig a go, MoS?



Here you go! Not sure if this is what you had in mind, but I think it turned out pretty darn good, if I do say so myself. Any (and I do mean _any_) of the colors can be changed at your request. That means your name, the subtext, the background, or the border. Or all of it. Any combination you want. I chose the color configuration from what I thought looked best, but it's your sig. The subtext ("Man of many thoughts . . .") can be changed as well, I just thought the sig needed a good catchphrase. Just let me know.







> Eh, it kinda sucks as i didn't take too much time doing it, i just wanted to throw this idea out there. How does everyone like it? Should i fix it up, make it nice?



Lookin' good! I'd say add a border, and maybe a name for whoever it's for, but other than that, awesome!





> I'm thinking about trying to go with an actual "amethyst" theme.  Any ideas?  I'm thinking either something to with my current avatar, or I can alter both.  Something quiet, serene, and purple.



Oh! Oh! I wanna do it! Let me see what I can work up for you tomorrow, Amé. I'm kinda sig'd out right now. Quiet, serene and purple. Got it. I'll be thinking on it.  ::wink::

----------


## b12

Am, leave it up to MoS to make you a sig, but i'm practicing my photoshop skills by making you a sig. With tools that MoS introducted to me.  :smiley:

----------


## b12

Eh, i don't really like the star, and it's probably more complex than you'd like. I think i'm gonna take out that star and put some other sweet star or something in there.



Oh yeah, and it needs a border.

I've also tried to take out the noise and grain behind the star, but it doesn't look good. Need to figure out a way to do that, too.

And maybe the text needs another effect. It looks a little glossy and unneeded. Jeez, now i'm doubting this whole thing! lol

----------


## Volcon

Hm, got anything else you could put instead of man of many words? I dunno what though =P

----------


## Man of Steel

How about the last bit of the quote in your sig? "Live life to the fullest":

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Awesome. I love the lettering.

----------


## Man of Steel

Thankee, O. This sig-making stuff is fun.  ::D: 


Am&#233;, I've got an idea in mind for yours, but it may be tomorrow night before I can get it done. I've got a set of amethyst wind chimes that I want to try and get a good picture of, then superimpose that on another picture for a background, and tint said background purplish with a bit of a dreamy look. That way it would match your avatar, as the chimes are pretty similar to what's in your avatar.

I had another idea involving a solid purple gemstone-looking background, with shadows in the stone in shape of various Heroes-related symbols to give it depth, and your name cut into the stone, too. I may try both.

----------


## Volcon

Looks good! Thanks MoS

----------


## Man of Steel

> Looks good! Thanks MoS



You are most welcome!

----------


## Amethyst Star

> I may try both.



 ::hug::   I can wait.
And you wonder why you're one of my favorites...

----------


## Man of Steel

Well, I'm not home yet, but I was flipping through some of my photos on my laptop here and just had to turn this one into something. It's nothing spectacular, in fact it's very simple, but it was something to pass a few minutes on until I can get home (which is where my camera is) and get started on the one I want to do. All I really did was crop the picture, turn the butterfly purple, and add a border and text. I'm really just having fun here...  ::upsidedown:: 



Oh, and just so you know, yes, I did take that picture myself.  ::D:

----------


## arby

Well, my avatar is now out of date because Christmas is long past and my siggy is now R.I.P.

So, I'm looking for an avatar/siggy combo if anyone is cool nice enough to make one for me. Be creative, go crazy, embarrass me if you want!

Just don't make it about Arbys. I've had enough people associate me with a fast food joint already.  ::roll::

----------


## Man of Steel

> Well, my avatar is now out of date because Christmas is long past and my siggy is now R.I.P.
> 
> So, I'm looking for an avatar/siggy combo if anyone is cool nice enough to make one for me. Be creative, go crazy, embarrass me if you want!
> 
> Just don't make it about Arbys. I've had enough people associate me with a fast food joint already.



I'll give it a go, after I finish working on Am&#233;'s. Dunno what I'll come up with, you're gonna need something... Unique.  ::hrm:: 

Edit: Well, Am&#233;, the wind chime idea didn't work. No matter how I tried, I couldn't make it look good. This is what I did come up with. It's _very_ purple...



Now I'm off to work on the solid stone one. I think that'll work better.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

Ok I have a sig request:

The sig should have a night theme with clouds, it should feature the Grim Reaper (something like this http://sinslave.deviantart.com/art/A...eaper-31297134 style or anything else realistic and sureal), the color of text can be fancy with White like silver, and shiny to say LucidDreamGod. Not really sure about the bottom text, I might add something in later, but any ideas are ok with me.

I won't be too strict about the sig, just do your own thing including the above.

Edit: I been thinking "Master of Nightmares" Would be really cool in the sig.

----------


## Amethyst Star

> Edit: Well, Amé, the wind chime idea didn't work. No matter how I tried, I couldn't make it look good. This is what I did come up with. It's _very_ purple...
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm off to work on the solid stone one. I think that'll work better.



 ::shock::   Pretty!


 :boogie:

----------


## ClouD

Haven't visited this thread in a while...

Man, MoS i love your sigs you are making.

Are you using Apoph for fractals?

----------


## Man of Steel

> Pretty!



Whew, glad you like that one, Amé.  ::D: 

I discovered I'm too tired to make another. I didn't sleep last night. 





> Haven't visited this thread in a while...
> 
> Man, MoS i love your sigs you are making.
> 
> Are you using Apoph for fractals?



Thanks, ClouD. Yeah, I used Apophysis to render the background in Volcon's sig.

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Wow MoS, that purple butterfly picture is awesome!  ::D:

----------


## Volcon

Yay, i got a diffrent program used, i feel special =D

----------


## b12

MoS, that sig you made for Am is awesome!

----------


## b12

Now, i'm in no way as good as MoS, but...

LucidDreamGod, i was trying out what you said, and came up with some sort of basis for it. Do you like something like this?

----------


## LucidDreamGod

> Now, i'm in no way as good as MoS, but...
> 
> LucidDreamGod, i was trying out what you said, and came up with some sort of basis for it. Do you like something like this?



Looks pretty good to me, then LucidDreamGod should be pretty big acrossed the top/center and "Master of Nightmares somewhere in the left lower corner or maybe below my name in the middle centered giving equal space on both sides. allowing contrast one side with the grim reaper and oneside without, or maybe copy the grim reaper and make two on each side facing eachother, yeah I like that idea alot if it's possible, kind of looking like gate keepers, maybe even put a really gothy looking gate in the background behind the text in the middle, it's ok if you can't find one.

----------


## [SomeGuy]

can someone make me a "My Chemical Romance/Coheed and Cambria" sig? like with both of the bands?

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Um hello.  ::D:  Could someone mess around with the colors on both my sig and avatar? I don't want to get a new set yet, but I would like to change up the colors for now. Open to any color scheme. This shouldn't be too hard, I hope!

----------


## Jdeadevil

I like what I've done with recolouring your signiture! Lol

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Thanks, JD!  :smiley:  I find the colors in the avvy to be too clashy though. Anyone else want to give it a shot?

----------


## Jdeadevil

I made two more out of boredum, hope you like them.

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Hehe  ::smitten::  Thanks JDea, they are really nice.. though I think her skin should remain a "natural" color. They have also lost some sharpness/clarity in the process, but thanks anyway, it's really nice to see all the colors!

----------


## Jdeadevil

It was fun.  :wink2:

----------


## Man of Steel

I gave it a quick shot, Mes, aiming for a blue/purple look. I left the skin tones as they were in both signature and avatar, as you mentioned. (In case you wanted to know how to do that, JDea, just use IrfanView or something to convert the avatar to .jpeg, so you can use the Quick Select tool in CS3 to select just the skin areas, then invert the selection, then make a new Color Balance adjustment layer. Use that to adjust the colors until you get something that looks right. Do the same for the sig (except it's already in .jpeg) until they match.)

----------


## b12

Mes, i was Mes...sing around with your sig, and i came up with this:

----------


## Daeva

Yesh, I'm looking for a Sig/Avvy set based on Harley Quinn. Whoever, if anyone, decides to try their hand...I just want Daeva on the sig, but I'd like a copy of the sig without that username as well please. Here are a bunch of pics to look through/use.  :smiley: 

http://s252.photobucket.com/albums/hh35/HarleyQbucket/

----------


## Kromoh

Gotta say I love the purplish avy/sig set made for Mes... Just cool, great work, both you guys.

----------


## Mes Tarrant

I can't see it, b12!  :Puppy dog eyes:  Hang on maybe I should check with my other computer.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Yesh, I'm looking for a Sig/Avvy set based on Harley Quinn. Whoever, if anyone, decides to try their hand...I just want Daeva on the sig, but I'd like a copy of the sig without that username as well please. Here are a bunch of pics to look through/use. 
> 
> http://s252.photobucket.com/albums/hh35/HarleyQbucket/



Something like this?

----------


## Daeva

Possible to get it without the left Harley? She really clashes with the other two and is the only downside of an otherwise fantastic sig  :smiley:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Sure. How bout this?

Or would you want another Harley on the left side and/or the text to stay in the middle?

----------


## Daeva

Fantastic job you've done there. I like it how it is, with just those two and the name, I appreciate it greatly. Thank you. ^_^

Now, anyone up for a matching avvy please?  ::D:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Fantastic job you've done there. I like it how it is, with just those two and the name, I appreciate it greatly. Thank you. ^_^
> 
> Now, anyone up for a matching avvy please?



You're welcome.  ::cooler:: 

And here's one of the Harley pictures that I was thinking about using for the sig, if you wanted to use it as an ava (Not too sure about the blue, though). For some reason, it's harder than I thought it would be, finding good pictures of Harley on the net. =/

----------


## Daeva

I think the blue works just fine, I really like red and black but having one of those for a background would clash dreadfully with her outfit so blue is a nice selection.  ::D: 

Thanks again  :smiley:

----------


## [SomeGuy]

so...is anyone going to respond to my request?

----------


## Kromoh

Daeva, I don't like the blue background in your avatar

it should suit your sig, like in dark red or something

----------


## Daeva

> Daeva, I don't like the blue background in your avatar
> 
> it should suit your sig, like in dark red or something



But, I do like my avatar and that's what counts.

----------


## Kromoh

why not have it in the same colour of DV's background?

or maybe (if it's a gif) transparent?  :tongue2:

----------


## Daeva

Leave my avatar alone -_-

----------


## Goldney

I'm not so sure about the hair on the avatar. Possible it needs to go darker... Comments please.

----------


## NeAvO

So can someone make me a sig banner  :smiley: 

I'd like it to involve my fat cat avie that I had with the beer:

images.jpg

With a green/blue background and NeAvO written in it or something along those lines. I'd like the colour to have a weird acrylic like pattern to it, maybe changing tone from one side to the other. I don't know someone work it out  :tongue2:

----------


## [SomeGuy]

ill try... Do you still want the shadow, or should that be the Blue-Green color?

----------


## NeAvO

Yeah keep the shadow please  :smiley:

----------


## [SomeGuy]

Here ya go. Avatar right? Ill do it again, worked b4 ur 2nd post.

----------


## [SomeGuy]

Sig:    (i could do another avatar too) it's not done yet, but this is the basic idea

----------


## Goldney

> Leave my avatar alone -_-



LEAVE BRITNEY ALONE!!!

----------


## [SomeGuy]

Gestalt, here's yours:

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Woo. Awesome. Thanks man! =D

----------


## [SomeGuy]

no probs. I'm glad you like.
I could make you a Portal one too.

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Oh man. Make a portal one and I'll give you cookies. =D

Also, could you make it a wee bit smaller so it doesn't take up so much room? If so double thanks.  :smiley:

----------


## [SomeGuy]

ok ill crop it

Edit- i just finished mine. Awesome or what???

----------


## [SomeGuy]

Okay. here is Half-Life smaller:

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Nice. Thanks again.  ::D:

----------


## [SomeGuy]

Portal/Half-Life2  right off the press!

----------


## GestaltAlteration

OMG Portal here cookies *hands*

Though I have to admit to being attached to this one *points down*

----------


## [SomeGuy]

lol

----------


## ClouD

I might have a bit more time to make some signatures now :3

I is back, so start pming me again. ;-;

----------


## Man of Steel

Just a quick jab at it, but see what you think of this, Neavo. I can fancy up the text if you want, I just did a quick inset sort of look to it.

----------


## NeAvO

> Just a quick jab at it, but see what you think of this, Neavo. I can fancy up the text if you want, I just did a quick inset sort of look to it.



Hey that's pretty good!  ::goodjob2::  Yeah can you alter the text a little please? I like the style, maybe it needs to be a little bit bigger and a different colour so that it stands out more from the background.

----------


## Goldney



----------


## NeAvO

> 



 ::shock::  Me like  :Eek: 

That's great!

----------


## Goldney

It's quite alright. Green's a very difficult colour to make with by the way. It's either sludgey or fluorescent.

----------


## Mes Tarrant

> I'm not so sure about the hair on the avatar. Possible it needs to go darker... Comments please.



Ahhh that is really nice!  ::D:  I love the green! Yeah I think the hair needs to be a bit darker, maybe a diff color all together. Could you somehow make some of the colors from the avatar match in the sig?

----------


## Kromoh

> LEAVE BRITNEY ALONE!!!



ROFLMAO.. People still don't understand Chris Crocker's videos are jokes and go to the mud arguing their arses on the comments thingie.

----------


## Jdeadevil

Hey Mes, made two more. Is this what you're looking for, about?

----------


## Mes Tarrant

^ Thanks JD, but um not really.  :tongue2:

----------


## ClouD

bump...

;-;

----------


## Jdeadevil

::?:

----------


## [SomeGuy]

Her's no-names (If he ever posts)

----------


## [SomeGuy]

mes, also i did work on yours.

----------


## Kromoh

Mes, I gave a (number of) shots on yours. I'll be posting them soon. And they are example only: just tell me and I can make any change you want.

edit - here they are:

sigs






avys




Just tell me if you want e.g. different coloured hair or whatever  :tongue2:  As long as it's only changing colours I can do anything.

----------


## [SomeGuy]

Her's what I say to Goldeny!

----------


## Goldney

So basically you just put a filter on my version of NeAvO's signature? 

Also, I have to say, the quality of sig-making is going downhill. I'm not going to mention anyone in particular, just that there's a general trend.

And yes Mes, I'll give your's another go. Maybe sometime tomorrow if I remember. Send me a PM and it's more likely to happen.

----------


## Jdeadevil

Haha, that's actually pretty funny. Goldney did you make the previous one? Then I like yours better.

Also - What happaned to my previous post after Kromoh's?  :Pissed:

----------


## LucidDreamGod

I gave my sig. a try in paint, it looks pretty good, but I'm still open to new suggestions.

----------


## Kromoh

LDG, new font, PLXXXX  ::D: 

maybe something more gothic-looking :<
font colour suits nicely though


---

And Goldney, I hope you don't mean me, this is the first time I try to use photoshop other than to adapt my sig to halloween/xmas/new year's heh

----------


## LucidDreamGod

Well I don't have any access to photoshop or illistrater intill monday somebody could try out a few diffrent types of text for me.

Also add the following in smaller font below my name "Master of Nightmares" or however it looks best really.

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Wow Kromoh  ::smitten::  those are absolutely gorgeous. Thank you SO much. Now I don't know which one to use first!!  :tongue2:

----------


## slayer

I'm bored as hell...someone make a request to me for I am bored!

----------


## [SomeGuy]

here is the new LDG typeface
I used Poor Richard

----------


## Man of Steel

Hey arby, here you go, the avatar and sig set you wanted...  ::D: 

Hope you like 'em!  :wink2:

----------


## arby

<3

Give me a decent non-arbys ava and I shall be sated for a while. =P

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Nice. That sig is an instant classic.

----------


## Man of Steel

Hehe, how's this?

----------


## arby

Sexy.

But small in comparison.

----------


## [SomeGuy]

IM SOOO BORED! someone make a request!

----------


## yelizaveta

Hey guys, I would like a sig maybe incorporating a picture/pictures of myself, but photoshopped into something cool, it's hard to explain my idea but if anyone wants to take it on please respond here or PM me.

Ok i tried to upload a sig i made myself but it wouldnt work.
this is the sig:
http://img257.imageshack.us/img257/4589/sigem3.jpg
help anyone??

----------


## Goldney

Give us the unadulterated pictures that haven't had all the stuff changed about them and _then_ someone can make you a sig (ie. me).

----------


## yelizaveta

> Give us the unadulterated pictures that haven't had all the stuff changed about them and _then_ someone can make you a sig (ie. me).



well see, I want to use that as my sig, i just cant upload it for some reason...

----------


## Goldney

Well go into the Control Panel.

Edit Signature

Option 2 upload image from computer

Choose signature

Then click insert signature picture. This will put in the  (minus the *s) into the signature box.

That's it.

----------


## yelizaveta

> Well go into the Control Panel.
> 
> Edit Signature
> 
> Option 2 upload image from computer
> 
> Choose signature
> 
> Then click insert signature picture. This will put in the  (minus the *s) into the signature box.
> ...



That's what I did..it didn't work  :Sad:

----------


## Man of Steel

Yes it did.

And that thing is huge. It offends my eyes.

----------


## Goldney

Yeah, scale it down a little.

----------


## yelizaveta

you know what, would it be ok if i just posted a bunch of images, and you guys took whichever ones you wanted to use and made something nice and creative for me? I spent half an hour on the one I have now and it kinda shows, but i don't have time to work on it....I would really appreciate it!  I will post the imgs when I get to my own comp (in the library right now)  also, feel free to add other stock images if you think it would turn out cool, but use at least 1 or 2 of mine in the sig.  Would this type of request be ok?

----------


## Goldney

Yuh, that's cool.

----------


## Man of Steel

Maybe more than one of us will give it a shot.

----------


## yelizaveta

Hey guys, I have created a photobucket account with some images
http://s271.photobucket.com/albums/jj136/sigaccount123/
A word on the images:  these are mostly photographs of me, with a couple of other things mixed in.  The reason for this is I would really like to have a pic of myself in the sig, in some creative way, even if you want to make me into some sort of CG person, hehe...the other stuff is a bit random.  You can add anything you want but please use at least 1 of my images. 
 If it helps, things I like: lucid dreaming (duh) water, boats, rubies(but it's really hard to find a good pic of a ruby anyway), the female body, nature, candy and chocolate and ...hmm running out of steam on visual things that I like. basically it needs to be beautiful.
You don't have to incorporate anything from the above list; I included it in case anyone gets inspiration from it, i guess.
Thanks so much!

----------


## Goldney

> Maybe more than one of us will give it a shot.



Is that a challenge?

----------


## Man of Steel

> Is that a challenge?



Not as such, no.  :tongue2:

----------


## Goldney



----------


## Merlock

I've said it before and I'll say it again...text really should stay horizontal, at least dominantly horizontal. [/opinion]

----------


## yelizaveta

> 



hey, it looks great but i too am disoriented by the vertical text. I love the colors though!  I think i will also wait a bit for man of steel's 'maybe' effort...do you have any alternate versions?  maybe also using a different pic out of the album?  If no other sig is made i would still be very happy to use this one.

----------


## Goldney



----------


## yelizaveta

> 



hmm when you put the text under the necklace the balance of the sides and their connection to the center is ruined a bit... i'm not really sure what i could suggest

----------


## yelizaveta

maybe if you oriented the text the same way but put the letters horizontally? know what i mean?
y
e
l
i
z
a
v
e
t
a

----------


## Goldney



----------


## yelizaveta

i think i'll just use the first version.
thanks so much!

----------


## [SomeGuy]

Damn, i missed it!
Oh well:


P.S.: Don't get mad Goldney!

----------


## Goldney

Am I not supposed to not get mad at the plagiarism of my work or the misspelling of my name?

----------


## [SomeGuy]

There, i fixed it. It was intended to be a joke from the NeAvO thing, but. . .

----------


## Walfe

Awaits a siggy request.



Whoever wants this can have it, I made it but personally I don't like it at all. Just tell me and i'll put your name in it, also, if you want it to be a different color I can change that in a couple clicks too. ( I know it's humongo)




This one's also up for grabs, I will put your name, and, if you wish I will change the colors, (The color it is looks the best, believe me!)

----------


## Mrs. Jones

500 x 90

transparent background

alternating pattern of pig* from avatar, sized to fit- facing left, right, left right: like this:
<><><><><><><>
><><><><><><><
<><><><><><><>

on far right side, "Mrs. Jones" in black Stencil font, written vertically (as in, [Mrs. Jones], then flip text 90 degrees, sized to fit

*can you alternate the color/texture of the pig as white and cardboard, instead of pink?

thanks  ::mrgreen:: 

here's a bigger pic of the pig: http://www.eng.ritsumei.ac.jp/asao/s...eman_2/pig.gif

----------


## Walfe

Hey Mrs. Jones, I'm trying to make your sig right now but for some reason when I try to make the canvas to start, I get an error in Photoshop. The error is "Could not complete the command because the scratch disks are full". I really have no clue why it's doing that and it seems every function I do in Photoshop I get that error...

----------


## yelizaveta

> Hey Mrs. Jones, I'm trying to make your sig right now but for some reason when I try to make the canvas to start, I get an error in Photoshop. The error is "Could not complete the command because the scratch disks are full". I really have no clue why it's doing that and it seems every function I do in Photoshop I get that error...



wow it seems like your avatar should be pretty descriptive of your actual condition right now...
I wish I could help but my PS knowledge doesn't extend that far  :Sad:

----------


## Mrs. Jones

hey it's alright, take ur time  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Walfe

> wow it seems like your avatar should be pretty descriptive of your actual condition right now...



You got that right.  ::shock:: 



I think I found the problem, I might have to get rid of some hard drive space.

----------


## yelizaveta

> You got that right. 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I found the problem, I might have to get rid of some hard drive space.



don't you mean _create_ some hard drive space?

----------


## Goldney

My friend has that problem with his laptop. You could just google your problem and see what comes up.

----------


## Man of Steel

Sorry, yeliza, I just haven't had time to try to make you a sig. Walfe, yeah, sounds like you need to clear out some hard drive space.

----------


## Walfe

> don't you mean _create_ some hard drive space?



Yeah.  ::roll::

----------


## [SomeGuy]

Hope it gets fixed!

----------


## Walfe

I still have this error and it's bugging me. I have 5GB+ open on my C drive so I am unclear what the source of the problem should be... Can anyone whip up Mrs. Jones a sig?

----------


## Da_bomb143

Hey, just wondering if i can have a sig based on this?



maybe abit of blue shading or something?

ps. i like the colour blue

----------


## Stevehattan

Wow, I really like that pic. I'll see what I can do with it later.

Edit: Had to squish it a little. It's pretty easy to edit, so if you want it any different, let me know.

----------


## Goldney

Did you use the cut-out or posterise filter Stevehattan? I'm just curious.

Oh an dabomb: Do you want the majority of the picture to be sky or ground? This sig could go two different directions.

----------


## Stevehattan

I have paint shop. I used the color balance and "sharpen more" once.

----------


## Da_bomb143

i like the one with more sky, i think it looks better. thanks!

EDIT:
dont worry, i already got one thanks to Walfe

----------


## Walfe

Walfe is back in business.  ::D: 

Mrs. Jones, I figured out how to flip the pigs so I'm on my way making your sig, I just can't find a stencil font anywhere...

----------


## Man of Steel

www.dafont.com


They've got plenty of cool stencil fonts.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

ROFL. MoS...

...your sig is _THE SHIT_.  ::cooler::

----------


## Goldney

How did you get that gradual fade of opacity on the text?

PS. I'm not too big a fan of the new avatar MoS.

----------


## Lord Toaster

> ROFL. MoS...
> 
> ...your sig is _THE SHIT_.



agreed. Loved that film. Bought Shaun of the Dead today, apparently it's even better.

----------


## Goldney

It's much better.

----------


## Walfe

> www.dafont.com
> 
> 
> They've got plenty of cool stencil fonts.



Thanks, nice sig.  ::D:

----------


## Man of Steel

> ROFL. MoS...
> 
> ...your sig is _THE SHIT_.



Haha, thanks, man! 





> How did you get that gradual fade of opacity on the text?
> 
> PS. I'm not too big a fan of the new avatar MoS.



It's a gradient overlay, actually. Just had to use the right colors. I just Ctrl+clicked the text layer, to select just the text, then made a new layer and filled the selection with an orange-light gray-orange gradient, then messed around with the layer blending style until I got the look I wanted. I think I set it to Color and about 75&#37; opacity. I just wanted it to sort of match the title on the poster.

And yeah, I'm working on a new avatar, that one doesn't really match. The colors are too dull, and it's a bit too closeup I think. Expect it to be changed soon. I'm loving your new avatar, though!





> agreed. Loved that film. Bought Shaun of the Dead today, apparently it's even better.







> It's much better.



I dunno, I really enjoyed Hot Fuzz a lot more than Shaun of the Dead, though both were great. Shaun of the Dead was a bit short, methinks. I like longer movies.





> Thanks, nice sig.



Sure thing, and thankee!

----------


## Man of Steel

Sorry to double post, but AmazeO asked me to make him a Link signature, so I thought I'd post it here. Just finished 'er up. I'm no Merlock, sure, but I think I did pretty good on this one. I made two versions, one with the right-hand Link standing serenely, and the other with him leaping. Whichever one you like best, AmazeO.





Edit: Now that I look at it resized, the subtext may need to be made bigger. What do y'all think?

----------


## Merlock

> Edit: Now that I look at it resized, the subtext may need to be made bigger. What do y'all think?



Aye, bigger, centred vertically within the streak and a colour that fits with the general colour scheme.

----------


## Man of Steel

> Aye, bigger, centred vertically within the streak and a colour that fits with the general colour scheme.



Yeah, I'll have to size it up. The color of the glow around the text is the same as the patterns in the image to the left of it, actually. Kind of a bluish turquoise. It's just harder to see that because it's so small.  :tongue2: 

Bah, I'll fix it when I wake up. I gotta go to bed now before I fall over.

----------


## Lord Toaster

Anyone feel like making me a new sig? This one's a bit out of date  :tongue2: 

Something centred around my rabbit, preferably in some amusing situation... Having 'Lord Toaster' in it isn't compulsory, and you can use any other text you want. It's a pretty open field really  :tongue2:

----------


## Goldney

Haven't I already made you one before? I lose track of these things.

Also MoS, it definitely needs the bigger text and maybe bringing Link in front of the "fog". Overall that's a fantastic sig. Where did the background come from?

----------


## [SomeGuy]

> Anyone feel like making me a new sig? This one's a bit out of date 
> 
> Something centred around my rabbit, preferably in some amusing situation... Having 'Lord Toaster' in it isn't compulsory, and you can use any other text you want. It's a pretty open field really



I would, but i'm parched of ideas. My brain is dry.

Edit: Would somewone make me one? I'm tired of making my own, and I have no ideas, as I said earlier. Go crazy.

----------


## Man of Steel

> Haven't I already made you one before? I lose track of these things.
> 
> Also MoS, it definitely needs the bigger text and maybe bringing Link in front of the "fog". Overall that's a fantastic sig. Where did the background come from?



It's just one of the sample images that came with Vista. I just added a Clouds layer to make it darker and more 'interesting', if you will. Here we go, four new versions. The background is clearer in the first two, as I increased that layer's opacity.

----------


## AmazeO XD

> It's just one of the sample images that came with Vista. I just added a Clouds layer to make it darker and more 'interesting', if you will. Here we go, four new versions. The background is clearer in the first two, as I increased that layer's opacity.




Wow. Excellent work MoS!

I was wondering, is there anyway I can make it just a tad bit brighter.  It seems just a little hard to read.

Thanks man!

----------


## Man of Steel

> Wow. Excellent work MoS!
> 
> I was wondering, is there anyway I can make it just a tad bit brighter.  It seems just a little hard to read.
> 
> Thanks man!



Sure thing, how's this?



Edited to repost the pic, I had to mess around with it more 'cause the text got really messed up the first time I brightened it. That should fix it, though.

----------


## Merlock

> Sure thing, how's this?



It burns...  :Boggle:

----------


## [SomeGuy]

MoS, Can you do mine? I really like your work.

----------


## C911

MoS!!! Dude i need a new siggy, this one isnt workin for me anymore lol. If you accept ill just pm u the stuff im interested in, thx bro

----------


## Goldney

And the image behind that was also from Vista? The foliage pattern is what I'm talking about.





> MoS!!! Dude i need a new siggy, this one isnt workin for me anymore lol. If you accept ill just pm u the stuff im interested in, thx bro



Just post the stuff you want here and then everyone will give it a go. That way you get a selection.

----------


## Man of Steel

> MoS, Can you do mine? I really like your work.



Yeah, I'll give it a go later tonight or tomorrow. My internet crapped out last night.





> MoS!!! Dude i need a new siggy, this one isnt workin for me anymore lol. If you accept ill just pm u the stuff im interested in, thx bro



Sure, I'll give it a go. But like Goldney said, post it up here where he and the rest of the gang can make something up as well. I don't want to hog the sig-making here. :p





> And the image behind that was also from Vista? The foliage pattern is what I'm talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> Just post the stuff you want here and then everyone will give it a go. That way you get a selection.



Yeah, that's what I meant. It was in the sample images folder, I think they called it "Forest.jpg" quite creatively.  ::D:

----------


## C911

Hahaha alright here goes:

Im thinking something thats kinda out there. Im wanting a blueish background with an american flag on the right side thats kinda waving, then on the left i would like the korean flag symbol, along with a taekwondo dude doin somethin kool infront of it. The flag and symbol can be kinda see through? and the background bluish, and you guys can go from there and make it as kool as u can haha. thanks guys

----------


## Man of Steel

Alright, this is what I came up with C911. The American flag just didn't look right on the right, so I mirrored it. It's certainly not my best work; I'm tired and your requirements were a tad limiting. And my creative muse seems to gone bye-bye for the week. Maybe one of the other guys can come up with something better. I got you two versions, one with the subtext, "Evil Kanevil" and one without, which leaves a gaping hole in the middle of the sig. Meh.





SomeGuy, don't worry, I haven't forgotten you, just been busy and inspiration hasn't struck. Maybe tell me some things you like, and I'll come up with a theme-based sig?

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Whooooo adult Link!!  ::smitten::  Whooooooooo

----------


## Fale55

I would do this myself but i'm not as skilled as some people. But can someone make me a sig with a lightning storm with my name in a fancy italic font but still readable.

I appreciate what the artists making the requests are doing. When I get better I will definatly help out!

Thanks a lot,
Fale55

----------


## Goldney

Avatar (without white background): 


Signature: 



Let me know if you like it/want anything changed.

----------


## Lord Toaster

> Whooooo adult Link!!  Whooooooooo



Oh, I see... Link when he's adult... hmm. I understood that the wrong way at first.

----------


## Kromoh

> Oh, I see... Link when he's adult... hmm. I understood that the wrong way at first.




ROFL  ::lmao::   ::bigteeth:: 

Yeah man, weird interpretation you gave to that sentence.

Though I totally agree with you  ::D: 

--

For some reason I really dislike cursive/italic letters. I'm kind of minimalist when it comes to it.

----------


## Fale55

> Avatar (without white background): 
> 
> 
> Signature: 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know if you like it/want anything changed.



Wow! Thanks a lot! You spoiled me with the avatar thing too ::D: . Thankyou very much!

Fale55

----------


## Goldney

You wouldn't actually believe how much work that sig took. 

I won't go into details, but let's just say that's three different  pictures and that clouds are damn hard to get to join up. I'm rather pleased though because it turned out quite well, if I do say so myself.





> For some reason I really dislike cursive/italic letters. I'm kind of minimalist when it comes to it.



Ah I love them. They're refined and speak of an age when the British Empire was at it's might ruling the world and gentlemen roamed the streets, doffing top hats left, right and centre.

----------


## Fale55

> You wouldn't actually believe how much work that sig took. 
> 
> I won't go into details, but let's just say that's three different pictures and that clouds are damn hard to get to join up. I'm rather pleased though because it turned out quite well, if I do say so myself.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah I love them. They're refined and speak of an age when the British Empire was at it's might ruling the world and gentlemen roamed the streets, doffing top hats left, right and centre.



Well i'm grateful you took the time to make and you were pleased with it, which for myself i'm VERY pleased with it. I like the font because no one ever writes that way anymore really and it reminds of the detail the people put into their work back then.

----------


## iLight

> Sorry to double post, but AmazeO asked me to make him a Link signature, so I thought I'd post it here. Just finished 'er up. I'm no Merlock, sure, but I think I did pretty good on this one. I made two versions, one with the right-hand Link standing serenely, and the other with him leaping. Whichever one you like best, AmazeO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Now that I look at it resized, the subtext may need to be made bigger. What do y'all think?



Nice sig. Keep up the good work!

----------


## Man of Steel

> Avatar (without white background): 
> 
> 
> Signature: 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know if you like it/want anything changed.



Nice work, Goldney! I'm loving the lightning striking the tree. 

And thanks, Mes and L.  ::D:

----------


## [SomeGuy]

I have no clue what I want though...um....maybe something with my avatar?

Do you guys think I should go back to the Apocalypse sig? I don't know...i'm baffled.

----------


## Goldney

I think that you should remake your avatar at about 5x the size and then shrink it down to its current size to remove those horrible jaggies. Also you should save it as either a .png or .gif file to remove that white background.


As for the signature, only you can really decide that one.

----------


## King K

I have no idea what that avatar is supposed to mean, but the jagged edges and the lossy format makes it look bad, I vectorized it, made the background transparent and saved it as a PNG.

----------


## Goldney

That's what I'm talking about.

----------


## Mrs. Jones

> Walfe is back in business. 
> 
> Mrs. Jones, I figured out how to flip the pigs so I'm on my way making your sig, I just can't find a stencil font anywhere...



ooh goody  :smiley:

----------


## [SomeGuy]

> I have no idea what that avatar is supposed to mean, but the jagged edges and the lossy format makes it look bad, I vectorized it, made the background transparent and saved it as a PNG.



Thanks man! I love it. Can you make the backround the color of the section it goes in?

----------


## Grod

Anyone up for making me a signature? 

*Specifications:*

Themed from the anime *Gantz --* the character Izumi; he looks like this.
My Name in there somewhere

That's about it, go crazy. :tongue2:

----------


## slayer

I Got Dibs On This One!

Edit: Give me awhile and I'll whip something awesome up for you!

Edit2: Here ya go!

----------


## Grod

Wow that's awesome! O_O

But do you think you could make my name a little more visible? I like the font a lot though.

----------


## Man of Steel

Whoa, that's some darned impressive work, slayer! Nice sig you made yourself, too! Nice, man!

----------


## King K

That's pretty cool! What did you use to make the background? C4Ds?

@ xXSomeGuyXx: Yeah, PNG and GIF formats support transparency, the background of that image will be the same color as the background of the page, unless your browser/OS is old and doesn't support PNG transparency, in that case it'd be shown as white.

----------


## slayer

I think thats what their called...
It was just some rendered picture from a website. You can't really notice it actually...

----------


## [SomeGuy]

I have an older IE on this computer. Ill see it tommarrow. Slayer, that sig is awesome. But is his name in ther? It's kind of bright too

----------


## King K

xXSomeGuyXx, you have bad luck, the forum automatically converts from PNG to GIF, I'd need to make some changes so that you can use that avatar with transparency, lemme fix it...

EDIT: Here, try the first one, if that doesn't work, the second one should work (it has a static background):

----------


## [SomeGuy]

o okay

----------


## Merlock

Slayer! Downsize your banner sigs! Anything above 150px vertically is too much!

This was a DV Public Service Announcement. Over and out...

----------


## slayer

> Slayer! Downsize your banner sigs! Anything above 150px vertically is too much!
> 
> This was a DV Public Service Announcement. Over and out...



But forum allows 200x500! I shall not let that go to waste!

----------


## [SomeGuy]

lol it is too big i agree

----------


## slayer

Your all jelous because mine is bigger than yours ><

Lol...mines bigger XD

----------


## [SomeGuy]

lol

----------


## Merlock

Not 200x500, but 600x200. Width x Height, not the other way around.
Still, I stand by my argument of 150+ height being too much.

----------


## Man of Steel

I'm with Merlock on this one. I make all my sigs at 500x125 for the sake of loading times and good looks.

----------


## Grod

Slayer, would you mind making this a matching avatar too? My usual monkey doesn't really fit. :tongue2: 

I think just by removing the pink and replacing it with that render thing would work. Thank for the awesome work! :smiley: 

Edit: Oh and could you make my name a little bit more visible? Thanks. :tongue2:

----------


## Goldney

> Not 200x500, but 600x200. Width x Height, not the other way around.
> Still, I stand by my argument of 150+ height being too much.



Merlock's right, 200px is just too big.





> It was just some rendered picture from a website. You can't really notice it actually...



Which website?

----------


## King K

Grod, if you are too lazy to wait, I made a simple one for you.







> Which website?



Don't know, but there are lots and lots of C4D/games/anime renders here:
http://planetrenders.net/renders/

C4Ds are frequently used in professional signature and wallpaper making.

----------


## Grod

Thanks King K! :smiley:

----------


## slayer

Yeah I used planetrenders.

Ok, I'll lower mine and Grod's sig so it's smaller.

Edit: Ok I lowered mine, and here's Grod's...

----------


## Goldney

Much better.

----------


## slayer

Anyone else want a sig by me  ::D:

----------


## suttsman

I need a new sig. I got a good idea going. Put something like the band Agent Orange's logo somewhere in there, and use an "&#167;" for the first S in my name in the sig. And something like an orange with agent-like clothes would be good too. Thanks!

Agent orange logo:

----------


## AspirationRealized

Any FLCL fans here who know how to make a decent sig?

It'll involve Canti, PM me for the details.

----------


## Grod

> Any FLCL fans here who know how to make a decent sig?
> 
> It'll involve Canti, PM me for the details.



You might as well post your details here, you'll have more people take a go at making it for you.

----------


## AspirationRealized

> You might as well post your details here, you'll have more people take a go at making it for you.



Probably, but my general pickyness about graphics just discourages sigmakers anyways.

You need to be a fan of FLCL to understand this, but I'd like to have a sig made that emphasizes Canti's change from his calm state (a tranquil blue) to his aggressive Atomsk state (firery red).

This could be done with a picture of him in midchange, or some sort of crossing of an image of his calm, and another aggressive.

As for the test, I would like AspiR (in those colors... which means you can play with the positioning of the text and Canti's forms. Notice this text must match Canti's actual colors... me coloring the text here in my reply is just for ease of understanding) to be the main focus text, with the full "AspirationRealized" somewhere in the sig also, though not nearly as emphasized.

To be honest, I don't expect anyone to take this request up o0

----------


## slayer

Looks challenging...

I might take a go at it...but don't expect it anytime soon!

----------


## AspirationRealized

> Looks challenging...
> 
> I might take a go at it...but don't expect it anytime soon!



Just be sure to PM me, because after a few days I'll stop checking here.

----------


## slayer

I'll probably mess around with it tomorrow if I remember...but yeah, I'll PM you when I get it done.

----------


## Goldney

I'd give it a go if you linked me to the pictures you wanted in it.

----------


## AspirationRealized

> I'd give it a go if you linked me to the pictures you wanted in it.



Thats the trouble >.> I want it to be the artist's interpretation. Thats why I was requesting an FLCL fan.

----------


## Grod

Oh, Slayer, what font did you use for mine?

----------


## C911

> Alright, this is what I came up with C911. The American flag just didn't look right on the right, so I mirrored it. It's certainly not my best work; I'm tired and your requirements were a tad limiting. And my creative muse seems to gone bye-bye for the week. Maybe one of the other guys can come up with something better. I got you two versions, one with the subtext, "Evil Kanevil" and one without, which leaves a gaping hole in the middle of the sig. Meh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SomeGuy, don't worry, I haven't forgotten you, just been busy and inspiration hasn't struck. Maybe tell me some things you like, and I'll come up with a theme-based sig?



Hey MoS, i havent been around latley sorry T_T, but i was wonderin if you could totaly erase what i wanted before heh heh 

I like them, but it kinda matches the idea of one of my buddies, and i was thinkng of his when i told u wat i wanted, so i dropped some things that he did to his on here. But im heading in a different direction now:

Can i have a star scene in the background, maybe some nebulas with some crazy colors and a C911 soemwhere up there. And then a big comet in the middle somewhere. Something like this, with a cool border or soemthing. Im not really picky, just put your spice into it. Thanks dude

----------


## Man of Steel

> Hey MoS, i havent been around latley sorry T_T, but i was wonderin if you could totaly erase what i wanted before heh heh 
> 
> I like them, but it kinda matches the idea of one of my buddies, and i was thinkng of his when i told u wat i wanted, so i dropped some things that he did to his on here. But im heading in a different direction now:
> 
> Can i have a star scene in the background, maybe some nebulas with some crazy colors and a C911 soemwhere up there. And then a big comet in the middle somewhere. Something like this, with a cool border or soemthing. Im not really picky, just put your spice into it. Thanks dude



I'll see what I can work up over the next day or two. That sounds like I'll have more room to work with on that one.

----------


## AspirationRealized

NEW REQUEST PEOPLE.

Sorry slayer, if you started. I have new ideas.

I was wondering if anyone can take what I have now, but instead make the sig a gif. If thats not possible, tell me now.

If it can be made into a gif, I would like to request the help of anyone who can make the text show up letter by letter as if it were being typed. I'd also like to know how many different phrases could be put in.

If someone can do these sorts of things, lemme know the details of what you can do, and I'll decide the text by then.

----------


## King K

> I was wondering if anyone can take what I have now, but instead make the sig a gif. If thats not possible, tell me now.



It's possible to do what you want, the thing is that GIF format is a 256 color format which will probably kill the quality of your signature if it has many colors, 
if you have no problem with this, I could do this for you, but I won't make the sig, just the text, if someone makes the sig for you, ask me to put in the text and I'll do it.

----------


## Goldney

I can do that pretty easily. What phrase do you want in there?

----------


## AspirationRealized

> I can do that pretty easily. What phrase do you want in there?



Alright, good sir, you've been commissioned.

http://www.animegalleries.net/img/54117

The source image.

http://www.animegalleries.net/album/1107/img/21

What the text looks like in the anime.

I'd like the text to match the "style" loosely of the japanese text, but be, of course, in english (I used impact in mine, but you don't have to if you know of a better font). White as well... just try to match that as best you can. Note that the text appears letter by letter, decently fast, as if someone with adept typing were doing it.

I'd like you to play around with the cropping on this... if you don't mind. At the very least, I want cropping simillar to my self-made signature, where it shows a bit of his body, the halo above, and the cat on his shoulder. If you wouldn't mind, I'd like another signature made where it shows mostly just the screen, to see what I would like best.

These are the phrases I would like, at the very least. If you can fit more, fantastic. Order of what I want is as follows...

Dream is destiny... (first)
Tits or GTFO... (always last)

If you can fit three, make it "~AspiR" first (without the quotes), then the Dream phrase, then tits.

If four may fit, make them ~AspiR, dream, "There is no real..." (again, without quotes), then tits.


There are some additions I would like made. If you can't fit three phrases, I want AspiR to be placed somewhere in the sig, and emphasized. If AspiR is going to be made as text, then there is no need.

Either way I would like the full name AspirationRealized to be fit somewhere in the sig, perhaps a bottom corner. The colors should be Aspiration in blue and Realized in red (and with "Aspi" in blue and "R" in red, if need be. Look at my sig now to get the idea).

These colors are inspired by the two different colors the character shifts into...

http://www.animegalleries.net/img/54099 - blue

http://www.animegalleries.net/album/1107/img/3 red

I want them to embody these colors as good as possible.


Its a tall order o0 if you decide to decline, lemme know, and please, let me know as soon as you can how many phrases you'll be able to fit.

Oh, and if it helps anything, this is to be alligned to the left below the black line that separates your message from your signature.

----------


## Goldney

You should be able to just put that link straight into your sig.

----------


## AspirationRealized

> You should be able to just put that link straight into your sig.



Flawless victory XD

You did well under my very strict instructions. This is the guy you want sigs from, people.

----------


## Goldney

I didn't put AspirationRealized into the sig because it was far too long. Hope that's okay.

----------


## AspirationRealized

> I didn't put AspirationRealized into the sig because it was far too long. Hope that's okay.



Yeah, it turned out great. I'm trying to get more people to call me by my nick anyway.

----------


## slayer

How about this?

----------


## Goldney

Too tall, also you use those backgrounds a lot.

----------


## slayer

They do take awhile to make...and yeah I'll shorten it if he wants it.

----------


## AspirationRealized

> How about this?



In all honesty, I didn't think you were still making one o0

I'm sorry that you went through the trouble, but whenever I was looking through some screens I found the idea I had wanted. Even made a little something in paint first, to get the idea across, then asked someone to make it more professional.

When I first came to this thread I had a very basic idea, then it became specific. I have what I want :/

The signature you made isn't bad by any means, but as far as I know you can only have one image in your signature, and I'm most satisfied with what I have now.

If you like, I could put that along with my Noob Gun image in my DJ. But I dunno if you'd wanna take up image space with something I won't be using as my sig....

Lemme know.

----------


## slayer

You can do whatever you want with the image. Whenever you get bored with that one then you could change to mine.

----------


## AspirationRealized

> You can do whatever you want with the image. Whenever you get bored with that one then you could change to mine.



Coolness.

----------


## C911

> I'll see what I can work up over the next day or two. That sounds like I'll have more room to work with on that one.



Ok thanks, im looking forward to it.

----------


## Man of Steel

> Ok thanks, im looking forward to it.



Gah, for some reason I'm just falling terribly short on this one, C. I do apologize. Maybe one of the other guys can come up with something better. This is all I got:

----------


## C911

Looks awesome to me m8. Thx

----------


## tyrantt23

Ok, this is a far shot, and might be too much work, so if no one is willing to do it I understand.  ::D: 

Ok... so I'm thinking of something to do with the Companion Cube from the game Portal:




 

Also, my avatar included in the sig, maybe on the other side of the sig, or maybe near the companion cube trying to hug it or something.

And... if possible, add a quote from Portal regarding the Companion Cube into the sig:

"The Enrichment Center reminds you that the weighted companion cube cannot speak. In the event that the weighted companion cube does speak, the Enrichment Center urges you to disregard its advice."

"The symptoms most commonly produced by Enrichment Center testing are superstition, perceiving inanimate objects as alive, and hallucinations. The Enrichment Center reminds you that the weighted companion cube will never threaten to stab you and, in fact, cannot speak."

"You did it! The weighted companion cube certainly brought you good luck. However, it cannot accompany you for the rest of the test and, unfortunately, must be euthanized."

"While it has been a faithful companion, your companion cube cannot accompany you through the rest of the test. If it could talk - and the Enrichment Center takes this opportunity to remind you that it cannot - it would tell you to go on without it because it would rather die in a fire than become a burden to you."

Any of those would do, or maybe even something to do with dreaming instead. I guess just my screen name would be fine also...

the main thing I want is my avatar, close to the Companion Cube... because my avatar is lonely.

Ok... that's all. Now feel free to point and laugh at me for asking for such a difficult task.  ::D:

----------


## slayer

This good?

----------


## tyrantt23

> This good?




Oh.... My... God!!! You should've seen my face when I looked at that sig you made... omg omg omg... I loved it!  ::D: 

I just about have tears of joy rolling down my face!  ::yddd:: 

The only thing... I think the quote didn't go well on the picture. It's too long and hard to read. I think it'll be a lot better if I put that quote outside of that sig, in normal letters.

If instead you could simply put "tyrantt23" with some sort of effect (brushed metal, portal letters, orange-to-blue colors/embossing) I don't know... just whatever effect you think would go well and that doesn't take a lot of work. 

In the meantime, I'll go ahead and put that for my sig... omg... seriously, I have no words to express how much I liked my little alien hugging the companion cube in the portal background!

 ::loveyou:: 

*EDIT:*
Also, if you could make it a tid-bit longer horizontally, but if not, that's alright... I'm still in love with the sig!  ::D: 

*EDIT EDIT:*
Never mind about the width of the sig. It actually falls perfectly symmetrical to the rest of my sig.  ::D: 

*EDIT EDIT EDIT:*
If you can post that same sig, without the quote (just plain with the background, my avatar, and the cube), I'll try to play around with different variations of my screen name, inverting the picture (so that the avatar is on the other side), and maybe adding a shorter quote. I'm sure that stuff would be simple to do on GIMP if I play around with it a bit. You got the hard part done and it looks beautifully beautiful!  ::smitten::

----------


## TheKingOfGlass

I was pretty bored and decided to give it a go...you don't need to use it, but I thought you should see it!



if you like it...then I could eliminate the weird shadow thing that I forgot to erase while making it...if not then  ::madtongue::  (haha just kidding)

----------


## Goldney



----------


## tyrantt23

> 







> 







> 



omg, thank you everyone for all the amazing sigs.  ::D: 

But now I feel bad about choosing one over the others... they're all so beautiful and companiony.  ::damnit:: 

I'll pick *Goldney*'s sig because it's not too cluttered even with the quote in there. I also really liked the font. It matches the alien...  ::D: 

*KingOfGlass* and *Slayer*, thanks for making a sig as well. I loved them all and would use all of them if I could.  ::D: 

Would anyone care for a cookie as a reward?  ::cookiemonster::

----------


## slayer

Dibs on the cookie!

----------


## Terrorhawker

Haven't used Photoshop in ages. I just made this for myself so if anyone wants a sig made i'll be happy to make you one.

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Hello. So, I finally changed my avatar completely (for the time being anyway), and I think it's time for a completely new sig too.  ::D:  Ummm, I think the dimensions of my current sig are perfect, so I'd prefer a sig that's pretty close to this size. Uhhh, I'd like my username in it, and I do tend to like fairies.  :tongue2:  Hmm, that already sounds exactly like the sig that I already have, but I am looking for new one. Sooooo yeah. THANK YOU!!

Edit: Hehe awww what about with this pic?  It's not a fairy, and I might not stick with it long, but it'd be cool to see one made anyway.  ::D: 

But fairies are good. *subliminal message*fairies.

----------


## GestaltAlteration

I might ask for a sig sometime soon....

Just need to figure out what I want, heh.  ::?:

----------


## Terrorhawker

I think there's an overdose of pink in this sig but it's all I could think of and I coulnd't find any fairies that are easy to cut out..
Upto you if you want to use it.  ::D: 



Image URL: http://img233.imageshack.us/img233/8...tarrantal4.png

----------


## Goldney

> Hello. So, I finally changed my avatar completely (for the time being anyway), and I think it's time for a completely new sig too.  Ummm, I think the dimensions of my current sig are perfect, so I'd prefer a sig that's pretty close to this size. Uhhh, I'd like my username in it, and I do tend to like fairies.  Hmm, that already sounds exactly like the sig that I already have, but I am looking for new one. Sooooo yeah. THANK YOU!!



What's wrong with your current one? It's signature perfection!

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Hehe thanks Terror!!  ::D:  It's really cute, I'd probably want something more perfected, bah I'm picky.

Goldney, omg yeah I know it's quite perfect.  ::?:  I just need a change! Ahhhh dunno what to do.

----------


## Kromoh

> What's wrong with your current one? It's signature perfection!



I must agree. I had the pleasure and the arrogance of editing it, and I must agree it's a great sig. A fairy, a tale in cursive, a name. Simplicity, delicacy. Art.

Enough praising xD

Maybe we could develop another one but based on the same idea? A fairy, something fairy-tale like, preferably one that matches the beauty in Mes' current avatar, if that's ever possible. Will come up with something when I have more time  :wink2:

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Hehe!  :Cheeky:  Dammit you guys! Okay fine, can I get a color change or something? Honestly, it's stagnating.

----------


## Kromoh

Are landscapes ok?

I might have an idea.

----------


## tyrantt23

> Okay fine, can I get a color change or something? Honestly, it's stagnating.



Sweet, that's easy enough so that even I can try something.  :boogie: 

Here are a few color-changed versions... and it's alright if you don't use them. I'm just trying to play around a bit with GIMP so it was a bit of a learning lesson to me... that and it only took me  5 minutes.  ::D: 

Sleepy Cyan:




St Patrick's Celebration:




Color Enhanced:



And my favorite - Simplicity:

----------


## Kromoh

Haha this reminds me I have a folder on my pc filled with Mes avys and sigs. I guess they reproduce on their own there.

btw mes I made the red signature you asked but you never replied lol

-----------------------

Tomorow, free afternoon. Then I'll try my artistic rungs on a new sig for Mes. For now, let's behold the amusement of different coloured sigs. They're like different coloured Yoshis xD

----------


## Taosaur

Anyone feel up to a Taosaur sig? Anything incorporating maybe a dinosaur image (not a raptor, but maybe a t-rex or one of the big herbivores) with some kind of black/white yin-and-yang theme would be great.

Maybe incorporate any one of these quotes:





> You are that vast thing that you see far, far off with great telescopes.
> Alan Watts 
> 
> God is what nobody admits to being, and everybody really is.
> Alan Watts 
> 
> When you realize there is nothing lacking, the whole world belongs to you.
> Lao Tzu 
> 
> ...



Alternately, something with a lizard by a roadside and the text: Taosaur Lizard of the Way.

----------


## tyrantt23

> Haha this reminds me I have a folder on my pc filled with Mes avys and sigs. I guess they reproduce on their own there.
> 
> btw mes I made the red signature you asked but you never replied lol
> 
> -----------------------
> 
> Tomorow, free afternoon. Then I'll try my artistic rungs on a new sig for Mes. For now, let's behold the amusement of different coloured sigs. They're like different coloured Yoshis xD



hahaha... different colored Yoshis.  :tongue2: 

I was thinking more like a rainbow, but I like the Yoshi analogy. 

ps. How did you do to change the color of just "Mes Tarrant" and the fairy clothing? I assume you're using photoshop, but would it be similar on GIMP? And yes... I'm a complete newb on these picture applications.

----------


## Terrorhawker

GIMP?
That's not nearly as good as Photoshop.

Get Photoshop!  ::D:

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Photoshop costs money. GIMP free!  ::D: 

Thanks Kromoh!!  ::D:  Yeah I got that PM, but at that time I was I think already contemplating getting rid of the avvy all together. Meh. But thanks! And yeah I already have these color changed ones saved on my computer. Hehe I had forgotten what a variety you gave me!

Thanks tyrantt!!  ::D:  Omg that last one is beautiful.. brings a tear to my eye.

Edit: Whoa, 3  ::D:  's in one post. Ohhh wait, that makes 4. I must really like this smiley or something.

 ::D:   ::D:   ::D:   ::D:   ::D:   ::D:

----------


## TheKingOfGlass

kromoh, I love the silver one it's gorgeous

----------


## Man of Steel

I'll see what I can work up for Mes and Taosaur, if I have any free time. I still have to finish a story. Got three pages to write tonight.  :Sad:

----------


## tyrantt23

> Photoshop costs money. GIMP free!



Well, I actually have an erm... free copy of photoshop.  :tongue2: 
It's under my Windows OS though, and I've been trying to make the switch to Linux more permanent lately. I didn't want to boot unto Windows just to play around with photoshop, so I just played around with GIMP instead.  ::D: 





> GIMP?
> That's not nearly as good as Photoshop.
>  Get Photoshop!



I've actually read that GIMP can be just as powerful as photoshop. The only difference is that the interface might be a little bit different. According to what I read, most people who are used to photoshop don't like GIMP because it's a bit foreign to them, a little bit different to work on. Feature-wise, though, GIMP is just as rich as photoshop... according to what I read.

I'm a newbie on both, so take my words with a grain of salt.

----------


## Kromoh

tyrrant, I'll explain it simple:

First, you select only the bits that you wanna change. Then, you invert the selection, and copy those onto a new layer. You will have:

*- pic with holes on the parts that you want changed
- base pic*

Then, you create a colour adjust layer, just above the base layer. That way, it will change the colour of the whole pic, but then the topmost layer will correct the parts that you don't want changed:

*- layer to mask what you don't want changed
- colour adjusting layer, making the fairy the way you want it to, but messing up the rest
- base pic: pink fairy, black background*

If you want to e.g. change the hair to a set of colour and the dress to another one, there may be various ways of doing it. But I myself recommend doing it in two steps. First you do the step above with the dress, save the image into one layer, and then do the same process to adjust the hair.


Note that this is surely not the only way of doing it.  Things like this are like a language: there are thousand ways of saying the same thing. You just need to know a bit of gammar and be creative.

----------


## tyrantt23

Interesting. Thanks a lot Kromoh. That short tutorial makes sense... now I have maybe two or three screwdrivers and a hammer in my GIMP toolset.  ::D: 

I'll play around with GIMP a bit more today if I get some free time and get familiar with those new little tools.  :boogie:

----------


## Goldney

> Photoshop costs money. GIMP free!



Not strictly true...

----------


## dorpis

Can someone make me one?

I want it to be of a man, dressed in medival clothes, and a glove on his hand that has a knife pop out of it. And a third eye on his forehead. Plus, a jar on his side, a large jar, and my name written on the background. ANd the name forgotenmemory on the other side. ^^

----------


## Man of Steel

> Can someone make me one?
> 
> I want it to be of a man, dressed in medival clothes, and a glove on his hand that has a knife pop out of it. And a third eye on his forehead. Plus, a jar on his side, a large jar, and my name written on the background. ANd the name forgotenmemory on the other side. ^^



You don't want much, do you?

----------


## tyrantt23

> You don't want much, do you?



Well, at least he's very specific with what he wants, so there's no room for doubt and error.

I'll get right to it. I'll post back in a few minutes when I'm done.

----------


## tyrantt23

> Can someone make me one?
> 
> I want it to be of a man, dressed in medival clothes, and a glove on his hand that has a knife pop out of it. And a third eye on his forehead. Plus, a jar on his side, a large jar, and my name written on the background. ANd the name forgotenmemory on the other side. ^^



Ok, I think I covered everything...
Man dressed in medieval clothesGlove on his handKnife popping out of the gloveThird eye on the man's foreheadJar, large jar on his sideYour name written on the backgroundforgotenmemory written on the other side.The only thing that I would think you might not like is the background itself, but I can change the colors. Here it is:


Enjoy it.  ::chuckle::

----------


## dorpis

> You don't want much, do you?



What do you mean?

And thanks, Tyrantt, I'll use it. ^^

Hey, how do you guys make Sigs?

----------


## Terrorhawker

With Adobe Photoshop or GIMP.
GIMP is free.
Photoshop costs a lot but that's okay if you know what torrents are.  ::D: 

Oh, and a hell of a lot of tutorials.

----------


## tyrantt23

We use image editing software like photoshop, or GIMP. Some people are real good with those programs... I'm just practicing it a bit. Oh, and GIMP is free, so you can try it out.

By the way, you don't have to use that sig, I just did it for kicks. I know it looks really odd and senseless, and I know that's not exactly what you had in mind. I know it looks very uhm... flamboyant.  ::D: 

You can still use it, but don't feel obligated to. I won't feel the least bad if you don't.  :tongue2:

----------


## dorpis

Lol. I did think it looked weird, 'cause when I said a jar, I meant those old water jars, liek the one Greeks use. And when I said glove, I meant like a leather glove, like in fantasy stories, and the blade from the glove, I meant thinner, like a dagger. Plus, the eye looked just like a red dot. :p I meant something like my avatar. ANd the clothes...it's oaky, I guees,lol.

----------


## Taosaur

> Lol. I did think it looked weird, 'cause when I said a jar, I meant those old water jars, liek the one Greeks use. And when I said glove, I meant like a leather glove, like in fantasy stories, and the blade from the glove, I meant thinner, like a dagger. Plus, the eye looked just like a red dot. :p I meant something like my avatar. ANd the clothes...it's oaky, I guees,lol.



XD It's exactly what you asked for  :mwahaha:

----------


## DreamGlimpse

Do me!!

Nothing much, just a fractal with the message 'Structured Chaos'

----------


## Terrorhawker

I don't know if this is at all the sort of thing you're looking for but I gave it a shot.



Image URL: http://img80.imageshack.us/img80/486...glimpsefz2.png

----------


## dorpis

> XD It's exactly what you asked for



Not really, lol.

----------


## Kromoh

Terrorhawker, why not green? It looks way better imo



http://i133.photobucket.com/albums/q...glimpsefz2.jpg

----------


## Terrorhawker

It's upto him whatever one he wants to use.
They both look cool.  ::D:

----------


## Pathways

Hope I'm not stepping on anyones toes by trying to fill this request... I just wanted to give it a try....



I also made a matching avatar...



here are the links

http://i256.photobucket.com/albums/h...haosbanner.png
http://i256.photobucket.com/albums/h...osavatar-1.png

----------


## tyrantt23

Damn *Pathways*. That sig/avatar looks pretty badass man.  ::D: 

The fractal ones that is. The one you're using looks pretty nice too. I like the "lonely adventurous road" feel to it.

----------


## Pathways

An adventurous PATH maybe? LOL

Yeah... I made that in MSWord and screencapped it... then cropped it in Paint.... the adjusted levels in MSPicture Manager...

I have Photoshop CS3... I just don't use it for simple stuff... its just too complicated.

----------


## tyrantt23

> Yeah...* I made that in MSWord* and screencapped it... then cropped it in Paint.... the adjusted levels in MSPicture Manager...



wait.... what???  ::shock::

----------


## Pathways

I did all that in word, paint, and picture manager  :smiley: 

... I didn't studder.... XD

----------


## Pathways

TaoSaur read your post and couldn't help but think of the SoBe logo..... its sort of two lizards in a yin yang formation.... so i thought I'd make something fun for you....





its just an idea... if you want a different size or resolution of this just PM me...

Avatar Banner

----------


## Taosaur

::banana::  tyvm Pathways, the banner rocks  ::D:  Nice work with the reflection effect.

----------


## Pathways

> tyvm Pathways, the banner rocks  Nice work with the reflection effect.



Twas nothing... its quite simple to do in MSWord XDD

----------


## Pathways

I could use an opinion... my banner is technically agaist regulations in size and i was wondering if any of you would mine giving you opinions on some banners i made quickly







be sure to tell me what you think... or if anyone thinks i could somehow make a banner animation from them maybe that would be cool...

----------


## Kromoh

I really love them all! So brilliantly made! The pics themselves are great, but if you allow me the compliment, I love the way you chose the fonts for each banner. They really fit right with each pic. Genius. 10/10

I am undecided between those. They're all awesome each in its own way.

----------


## Pathways

I wonder if i can make them into a animated .GIF does anyone know how to do that... I think having it as a mini slideshow would be pretty cool...

and yeah I have 1000's of fonts on my computer... the first step to a great design is a good font...

----------


## tyrantt23

I like all of those sigs *Path*. They all do look amazing.  ::D: 

I think I'm leaning more towards the picture number 2, the one in the center. The other two are a bit of a tie.

----------


## Pathways

I made this for austin... we were in the chat at night and I thought he might enjoy it  :smiley: 

here's the avatar


and here is the banner..

----------


## austin

Thanks pathway for the cool avatar!

----------


## Terrorhawker

Pathways, I don't mean to be rude but all you seem to be doing is putting text on a picture without adding a border, text effects or anything.

Are you using Photoshop?

----------


## Taosaur

> Pathways, I don't mean to be rude but all you seem to be doing is putting text on a picture without adding a border, text effects or anything.
> 
> Are you using Photoshop?



He explained what he's doing. Twice. Reading Is Fundamental.

----------


## Terrorhawker

> He explained what he's doing. Twice. Reading Is Fundamental.



Aha. I haven't been reading the last few posts. I apologize pathways.

----------


## Man of Steel

Sorry I haven't gotten around to anybody's, been pretty busy. Pathways, awesome pictures, did you take those yourself or find them on the internet? I really like the look of the first banner, but that font doesn't quite suit you somehow. Too Disney. I'd think a combination of the top image and the font from the second banner would be just about perfect, though. And yeah, it needs a nice slim border.

My sig is technically just a hair over the size limit vertically too, now that you mention it,  I think, but I change 'em monthly anyway, so might as well wait until the first now.

----------


## Terrorhawker

> My banner is technically agaist regulations in size.



You could always resize it.  ::D:

----------


## Pathways

yeah some of the banners i made for myself are just text on pictures but for example tausaurs required a good bit of editing and no i don't use photoshop... to high of a learning curve... i'm not fond of those 1 pixel black borders... i don't know why anyone does...

my current banner is a picture i took.... and with a name like pathways.... it isn't really appropriate to do too much... i mean some of these avatars spent a long time on embossed text and glow effects... i can do those... i choose not to... i enjoy simplicity...

----------


## antiflag

It would be nice to have a sig with *Alucard from the hellsing show*

pm me if you make me one please .

thanks,

-antiflag

----------


## Emerald Wolf

If anyone is up to taking in requests at the moment I'd much appreciate having an avatar and sig made for me.

For the Avatar:
-I'd like a headshot of a wolf with a gentle "zenlike" feel to it (I've saved the base for the one I'm currently using here http://img2.freeimagehosting.net/ima...07d9e95996.jpg) with the eyes edited to be a luminous green (The one I'm using was done in MS-paint and I'm thinking it doesn't look entirely professional)

For the Sig:
-I'm thinking of a 500x125-ish landscape scene of a Forest with a pond or stream of sorts. It should have a cool damp atmosphere and dark-hued folliage (Sort of like this: http://www.vineland.org/history/pr_festival/pond98.jpg)
with Emerald Wolf (Wolf stacked below Emerald) done in Emerald to Forest green writing in the top lefhand corner with the phrase "Every breath of air a blessing, Every drop of water a gift" perhaps done along the bottem in a smaller size (Though I'm not sure what font I'm after... maybe something that looks engraved?)

Other than that I wouldn't mind alternate suggestions as to what might look better or be easier to implement. Thanks in advance to anyone that would take the time to help me out.

----------


## maniakalBycikle

hows this, Emerald Wolf? 

Emerald Wolf sig copy.jpg

EDIT: I don't know why, but you have to click on it to see it full sized.  I probably uploaded it wrong.  proves how much of a noob I am.  ::?:

----------


## Emerald Wolf

Hey thats pretty neat maniakalBycikle, I think the gothic font works rather well. One small point though... I'm not so sure if the stream is as promonent as I was hoping for but other than that its wonderfull.

----------


## maniakalBycikle

glad it works  ::goodjob2:: 

I'm still sorta learning photoshop so I'm trying to do more stuff for practice.

----------


## Man of Steel

> yeah some of the banners i made for myself are just text on pictures but for example tausaurs required a good bit of editing and no i don't use photoshop... to high of a learning curve... i'm not fond of those 1 pixel black borders... i don't know why anyone does...
> 
> my current banner is a picture i took.... and with a name like pathways.... it isn't really appropriate to do too much... i mean some of these avatars spent a long time on embossed text and glow effects... i can do those... i choose not to... i enjoy simplicity...



Holy freaking CRAP, man! You took that picture? That is an absolutely _amazing_ photo! The color, the lighting, the composition...spectacular. What camera did you use, if you don't mind my asking? I'm buying my first DSLR sometime in the next few months.

----------


## antiflag

can someone make me a sig with this pic?


http://i183.photobucket.com/albums/x...gjghjghj-1.jpg

----------


## maniakalBycikle

i made it grunge to match your avatar, and im assuming you wanted your name in it as well.  probably could have done a better job, this was pretty quick.

----------


## dorpis

Can someone make me one with the pic on my avatar?

With the words forgotenmemory on one side, dorpis on the other side. ANd DreamCatchers at the bottom.

----------


## antiflag

> i made it grunge to match your avatar, and im assuming you wanted your name in it as well.  probably could have done a better job, this was pretty quick.



thanks man you rock

----------


## Pathways

> Holy freaking CRAP, man! You took that picture? That is an absolutely _amazing_ photo! The color, the lighting, the composition...spectacular. What camera did you use, if you don't mind my asking? I'm buying my first DSLR sometime in the next few months.



it was an slr that i was borrowing from my work study last summer... i live near the middle of nowhere... i took alot of pictures on a walk on a rail to trails path.... and i digitally tweaked the color...

----------


## Terrorhawker

Okay, Ignore this post.
Fixed the problem.

----------


## Goldney

A very simple sig, a fancy background would've ruined the cleanliness of it.

----------


## AspirationRealized

This is the image I need for my next sig. I want as much as that as can be scaled and fit cleanly within the sig limits. If you're going to cut something, cut the shotgun... try to retain both arms, especially the bloodied one. 

I want AspiR somewhere, in letters much like these... http://www.2kgames.com/cultofrapture/img/headerTop.jpg Perhaps the letters should be bloodied somewhat, rusted... and if not that, then back to the colors in the sig I have right now. I want them to be distinguishable, though. And it must be AspiR. Capital R.

Besides that, have fun with it. Anyone who feels they wanna take this up, may... I liked Goldney's work before, and Steel's pretty sharp as well.

----------


## Goldney

The Bioshock font (Plaza Plain) is very hard to find "free" so I had to use a similar one named Showtime. It's similar but not the same. That picture was also quite blurry and dark, so I played around with the brightness, contrast and added a slight red hue to signify the fact that there's a massive drill coming out of his chest. The brightness and contrast levels just make it more visible.




[EDIT] Hmm, the colour levels are different here compared to on photoshop, I'll edit it.
[EDIT2] Found the problem, the picture was set on CMYK colours instead of RGB. The second picture is the "correct" one.

----------


## Pathways

I had some ideas for this one and fiddled around... to make this banner at the quality i'd like is too hard without that copyrighted font...
however i did make a texture and a transparent bioshock logo frame and some other stuff.  If anyone thinks they can use them here they are...

http://aycu37.webshots.com/image/485...2517930_rs.jpg

http://aycu21.webshots.com/image/513...7458789_rs.jpg

http://i256.photobucket.com/albums/h...dos/border.png

http://i256.photobucket.com/albums/h...Untitled-1.png

----------


## AspirationRealized

That was really quick o0

I'm satisfied with Goldney's, but I'd like to thank Pathways for his interesting idea with the logo.

If anyone wants to try their hand, and beat Goldney's they may... but as I said, I am happy with it, so there is no need.

The sigmakers at DVs are so great o0

----------


## kingofclutch

I would appreciate it greatly if someone made one for me. 
I don't really care what size, please do any size.
I would like for it to have something to do with basketball, soccer, or football.
I don't care much about the colors, just not pink or yellow.
I would like KingofClutch written in it.
Thank you so much if you make it for me. ::happy::

----------


## kingofclutch

Is there anyone still making sigs for other people? If so may they please make one for me?

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Goldney is having net problems and slayer hasn't been around much. :{ Bad time for sig-making I suppose.

----------


## kingofclutch

It is ok, I made one(not a good one but it is fine)

----------


## Sugarglider11

I might be able to make one for you, just wait until tomorow.

----------


## kingofclutch

Yes, I would like that. The one I made took 5 minutes. Thank you.

----------


## maniakalBycikle

I might try as well, but I'm not a huge sports fan so it probably won't be that great.

----------


## Dreamworld

Hey, I have a plan for a thread which needs an incentive. I generally think a sig would be perfect for the competition.

It would help if its small but not too small. 

R/S Board POTW Winner!

Is all I request it says. Could it have a dreamy/philosophy theme to it?

It would be very much appreciated, thanks.

----------


## maniakalBycikle

well, I didn't know what else to do so I google'd soccer.

----------


## kingofclutch

> well, I didn't know what else to do so I google'd soccer.



That is pretty good, better than mine. I will use it for now and I would like to see if SugarGlider is making one too.

----------


## maniakalBycikle

Yea, SugarGlider's will probably be better.  I wasn't sure of what you wanted either.

Oh, and what exactly do you want, Dreamworld?  ...just a sig related to dreaming/philosophy?

----------


## Sugarglider11

eh, I really dont have a good idea right now, personaly I think im much better at making avatars (I made mine) but there isnt a thread for that, maybe I should make one.

----------


## Dreamworld

> Yea, SugarGlider's will probably be better.  I wasn't sure of what you wanted either.
> 
> Oh, and what exactly do you want, Dreamworld?  ...just a sig related to dreaming/philosophy?



Yes. You can improvise, thank you.

----------


## dragonoverlord

Can i have this as a sig: http://www1.whdh.com/images/news_art..._iran_flag.jpg

I would Just like it as a banner and i would like it just that way thanks no addition writing on it.

----------


## ClouD

I'm back in the game. I can make anything anyone wants now I have spare time.

PMs are welcome too  :smiley:

----------


## Jdeadevil

> I'm back in the game. I can make anything anyone wants now I have spare time.
> 
> PMs are welcome too



You can make ultra cool sigs without spare time, what would they be like with spare time?  ::o:

----------


## ClouD

> You can make ultra cool sigs without spare time, what would they be like with spare time?



Possibly epic, though I'm not one to brag.  ::laughhard::

----------


## HyperNova

I need an epic sig.. 

Neutral colours, simple but beautiful with the word HyperNova and the phrase Apathy is Bliss... Also must be made by ClouD and ClouD alone! :p

----------


## Jdeadevil

Oh.  :Sad: 

I was going to ask if I could make you one  :Sad:

----------


## HyperNova

Hehe, go ahead if you wish, if I want it I'll take it... =)

----------


## Jdeadevil

Ok cool, thanks  :wink2: 

Any ideas of anything you want on it?

----------


## HyperNova

Wow... you really really don't read...





> I need an epic sig..
> 
> Neutral colours, simple but beautiful with the word HyperNova and the phrase Apathy is Bliss... Also must be made by ClouD and ClouD alone! :p

----------


## Jdeadevil

Not my fault I'm lazy!  :Sad: 

Lol

----------


## Jdeadevil

Eh?

----------


## HyperNova

Not too bad. I'll use it untill ClouD makes something for me =)

----------


## ClouD

Mhmm G2G to work now, I'll do it tonight.  ::D: 

Slightly awkward, but.

*edit* Is that _you_ in your avatar?

----------


## Jdeadevil

I'm in both of your signatures, I'm proud.....

----------


## HyperNova

You don't actually have to make one for me ClouD, just I wouldn't trust anyone else to do so! :p

----------


## ClouD

I did it real dirty  :tongue2: 

If you don't like it, I can do it again ^_^

*edit* lulz, nice post times.

*2nd edit* Mmm I'm starting to dislike the sig. PM me.

----------


## still composed

since i'm an ultra noob to forums and such...could someone make me a cool sig? Doesn't have to be ultra super duper deluxe or anything..puh-lease!

Muh favorite colors are purple, black, and white. My biggest interests are music (industrial) and video games  :smiley:

----------


## maniakalBycikle

Well I recently made this fractal using Apophysis for the first time, and I thought it would make a good sig.  (It's currently my desktop background)  Actually, I almost hope you don't like it so I can use it.  :tongue2:   ...but please use it if you do like it.

Original colors:


You said you like purple, so here's two variations:

----------


## Jdeadevil

Woah, that last ones awesome....

I'd make one but I'm not on my normal computer right now.  ::lol::

----------


## Cn

Can you make me one please, someone?

Just something with no main picture really, just some REAL cool brushes or abstracts and kind of a brownish-green hue? And my name, C&#176;&#176;, somewhere in it, use your imagination. 

Thanks!  ::D:

----------


## still composed

> Well I recently made this fractal using Apophysis for the first time, and I thought it would make a good sig.  (It's currently my desktop background)  Actually, I almost hope you don't like it so I can use it.   ...but please use it if you do like it.



omg...I love that one!

----------


## ClouD

Available to design signatures for a limited time.

----------


## Cn

Forget my last request, ClouD already made me this one and I finally got around to uploading it to DV!  :smiley:

----------


## LDhippie

could i please have one a bit trippy quite like my username.

THX XD

----------


## Bearsy

Can someone do a sig that fits my avatar?
If you find a better pic you can use that if you want.

----------


## [SomeGuy]

Open for sigs! Working on Clairity's....here.

http://www.mediafire.com/?2yg2vbvjw2b

----------


## Shady

@LD Hippie: If You could be a bit more specific I will try to make something up.. If you really just want something then I take a random shot tomorrow but I can almost guarantee it wont be what you were 'looking' for. 





> Can someone do a sig that fits my avatar?
> If you find a better pic you can use that if you want.



Just finished this up; its nearly a rip from a trailer poster.. I basically just added a few color and shading maps, retouched up the face to add some eye color and facial 'damage'. Also recolored the majority of the face to look less monotone. I also just had to remove some of the text/bright orange blotches to the left and around his shirt because no one wants those.

I had alot of problems trying to find a decent HQ stock to build on so I will try to find something better and make up a new one if your not satisfied. Below are two slightly different color themes so to speak; Im really not happy with the outcome though so check back in a few days or so and I will have probably posted another.

----------


## Clairity

> Open for sigs! Working on Clairity's....here.
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?2yg2vbvjw2b



SomeGuy, I love it!!!  ::smitten::  

I just have to figure out how to get it in my profile.  :tongue2:

----------


## Bearsy

> Just finished this up; its nearly a rip from a trailer poster.. I basically just added a few color and shading maps, retouched up the face to add some eye color and facial 'damage'. Also recolored the majority of the face to look less monotone. I also just had to remove some of the text/bright orange blotches to the left and around his shirt because no one wants those.
> 
> I had alot of problems trying to find a decent HQ stock to build on so I will try to find something better and make up a new one if your not satisfied. Below are two slightly different color themes so to speak; Im really not happy with the outcome though so check back in a few days or so and I will have probably posted another.



Thanks! I'll use the top one cause it fits my avatar better, but if you want to do a few more that's cool too.

----------


## maniakalBycikle

I'd like a new sig and avatar, but I don't know what I want on it.  Possibly related to bikes, and maybe a dreamy feel to it??  I might provide a pic if i can find one.

Also, I can try to make sigs for people.

----------


## Kaylor

I honestly don't need a signature... but I am impressed with mine. Besides my name being a bit blurry... what do you guys think?

----------


## [SomeGuy]

It's okay.

----------


## slayer

I'm bored to death and I can't play my games...

So that means slayer is in the mood for SIGNATURE MAKING!

I will take any requests and try my best at making them. If you want a certain character from a game, then that shouldn't be a problem! I know of a site that will let me get characters and all sorts of renders...

Anyway, MAKE YOUR REQUESTS FAST!

----------


## Sil3nt

could any one make a sig for me?
[img=http://img232.imageshack.us/img232/1489/tidal2vl6.th.jpg]
I want it to be the top middle one, I would like my name to be the same color scheme in the middle of the sig  :smiley:

----------


## Amethyst Star

Does someone feel like making one for me?  I currently have a thing for rhododendrons (possibly just because of the name), so a rhody themed sig (and matching avatar, please!) would be fantastic!

Here are some sample pictures:
http://fc02.deviantart.com/fs10/i/20..._FockeWulf.jpg
http://nicky8.deviantart.com/art/rhododendron-81857280
http://tn3-2.deviantart.com/fs4/300W...Tesari2051.jpg
http://fc03.deviantart.com/images3/i...ododendron.jpg
http://gorgeouspixie.deviantart.com/...ndron-86483823
http://fc05.deviantart.com/images3/i...n_in_Bloom.jpg
http://vermundr.deviantart.com/art/R...ndron-52169997
http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs24/f/20...8e8a3c96e1.jpg
http://robbobert.deviantart.com/art/...ndron-30674287
http://fc05.deviantart.com/fs25/i/20..._kruszynQa.jpg

Thank you!

----------


## slayer

I got dibs on these 2 requests!

----------


## maniakalBycikle

HEY!!!  ::angry::   that's not fair.... I already started anyways.   ::madtongue:: 


We'll see whos is better...

----------


## slayer

Ok well here's the first one...

Unfortunately that picture you provided was low quality and was hard to work with...


However, AS's came out nice.

----------


## maniakalBycikle

ooo...I like AS's a lot.   ...though the words could use some effects.


here's my sig for Sil3nt.  I would have done a different background, but your image was on white, and too small/complicated to cut out.

basic verision (seemed a little to simple to me...and it was too easy)




So I added grunge.  meh...

----------


## slayer

I'm really likeing that second one. I love the text that you used.

But you have to agree with me that it would have been easier to make something with it if it was transparent.

----------


## maniakalBycikle

yes, it would have been much easier.  

Here's a link to the actual font.
http://www.dafont.com/infiltrace.font

...but here's the tutorial I was following to make the extra swirly's on the letters.  I just skipped the texturing part, and I used different swirls.
http://abduzeedo.com/super-cool-frilly-bits-typography

----------


## slayer

Wow, I'll have to try that sometime.

----------


## Amethyst Star

> Ok well here's the first one...
> 
> However, AS's came out nice.



Ooo!!!  That's pretty  ::D:   If you could make it just a _little_ bit shorter (the length is great) and do something fun with the text it would be absolutely perfect.  And if you feel so inspired... matching avatar?

 ::smitten::

----------


## Sil3nt

> ooo...I like AS's a lot.   ...though the words could use some effects.
> 
> 
> here's my sig for Sil3nt.  I would have done a different background, but your image was on white, and too small/complicated to cut out.
> 
> basic verision (seemed a little to simple to me...and it was too easy)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cant seem to use it, the error says "Remote files is too large."  :Sad: 
I want the 2nd one and thxs for the sig  ::D:

----------


## marlie

I would like one, something with Marlie on, cute and with pink thats my only specifics 
But not cute as in with fluffy animals, cute as in... ummm.. hmm..sexy  :smiley:

----------


## slayer

Expect an avatar soon!

----------


## slayer



----------


## Amethyst Star

Yeah!  Wuv u much  :Clairity's Hug:  (And happy birthday!)

----------


## slayer

If it's still to big then I can lower the size of it. I just cropped off some of it.

----------


## Niddiboy

cant amke out your name at all dude. xD

if u want me to give it a go im pretty good with photoshop.

i can also make it a gif if you want??

----------


## panta-rei

If someone would make me a avvy, I would be very happy! I made a sig, but its on a flashdrive that I keep forgetting to pick up...  :Sad:  but its mostly green and red, so anything like that would be nice.  ::D:

----------


## heumy

I would like a sig that consists of a Vancouver Canucks logo, and a Hedley "Famous Last Words" logo, blended together nicely. I would also like the name "heumy" in flowing text across the banner. Maximum size would be good. Thanks a lot, hope you can make it come together for me!

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Wow  ::smitten::  Ame's is beautiful! Good job!

I'm needing a sig change as well, if anyone's bored... I'm open to a lot, but I'd like the size to be more or less like the one I have now (not a fan of big sigs).  ::bowdown::

----------


## slayer

Got any prefrences Mes? I mean...if your just open to anything then I'm totally going to anime your sig out...

----------


## Tarsier

Can someone make me a sig? Please ^_^

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Oh! lol  :tongue2:  No anime, please.

Something... dreamy... possibly with a fairy or other mystical creature thing.  ::D:  There, I suppose I have a preference after all.

Or Ben Barnes.

----------


## Tarsier

If someone is going to make me a sig I would like it to be maybe a down sized version of this, 

and it can say "Let the wild rumpus start!" somewhere ^_^

with some sort of cool designs and schemes or what ever you do .

Thanks  ::bowdown::

----------


## Xox

Hmm I'm playing around with your sig right now Tars. Don't know if you'll like it. :p

----------


## maniakalBycikle

> cant seem to use it, the error says "Remote files is too large." 
> I want the 2nd one and thxs for the sig



oh I'm very sorry,  I've been busy and didn't see this.    ::doh::   Here's a gif version, and it's slightly smaller as well. 



Hope this works!

----------


## heumy

> I would like a sig that consists of a Vancouver Canucks logo, and a Hedley "Famous Last Words" logo, blended together nicely. I would also like the name "heumy" in flowing text across the banner. 
> Maximum size would be good. Thanks a lot, hope you can make it come together for me!



Is there any progress on this sig? I would really like it done.

----------


## Tarsier

Okay so here is what I would like my sig to look like. Something like this but maybe a different color, purple or blue or something..



And it says "Let the wild rumpus start!" instead of "march cursed creatures"

The picture of the Tarsier is optional  :tongue2:  But yeah just mix it up a bit and make it the same quality but add something or change something or whatever you know?

If anyone could do that it would be great ^_^

----------


## maniakalBycikle

> Is there any progress on this sig? I would really like it done.



oh sorry, I didn't see that one.  I'll start working on it.


Tarsier, do you have the original image/s by any chance?  or something I could search for instead?

Nevermind...I just saw your post above.  I'll do it if/when I finish heumy's.

----------


## Tarsier

Nice, I'm excited ^_^

----------


## maniakalBycikle

Alright, I finished heumy's tonight.  (PM'ed it to you  :smiley: )





> Nice, I'm excited ^_^



You should be.   :tongue2:

----------


## maniakalBycikle

Well, I would have done more, but image you gave me works really well.  ...and I added a tarsier in there, but you have to find him, hehehe.   :smiley: 





Before this I had no idea what a tarsier was, and after googling it, I was sorta freaked out.  Their eyes are so round!   ::shock:: 

Hope you like it!

EDIT: if you want anything added or changed, I'd be glad to.  My boss gave me a day off tomorrow.   ::D:

----------


## Tarsier

Dood that's awesome! It's great the way it is, thanks a lot ^_^

edit - Actually maybe if you have time tomorrow you could like capitalize the Let and the Tarsier and put a ! at the end of the start! ? =P and maybe some sort of neat border or something like that would be cool? I mean it's awesome the way it is but yeah if you get time that would be cool.

----------


## marlie

anyone looked at my request yet ?  :Sad:

----------


## slayer

Wait, what was your request?

----------


## marlie

> I would like one, something with Marlie on, cute and with pink thats my only specifics 
> But not cute as in with fluffy animals, cute as in... ummm.. hmm..sexy



this one

----------


## Xox

"Cute" and "sexy" are broad terms marlie. :p Do you have a specific pic/image in mind?

----------


## Grod

Just get some pictures of me and stick them in a sig, then.

----------


## Xox

Okay, let me see some pics then.

----------


## Kromoh

I *dare* you to say this isn't cute:



--

Btw Xox, hmm.... Yeah. Dunno how to say this... hmmm... Ok I'll say it...

Add a border to your sig NAO.

----------


## marlie

> "Cute" and "sexy" are broad terms marlie. :p Do you have a specific pic/image in mind?



Ok I changed my mind, i wud like a "Scarface inspired" sig please

----------


## DreamVortex

Hi, can i get a sig please.

background: wavy blue and dark blue

object: black adult dragon

writing: style: gothic. color: white.  "Dreamvortex123"

When your done just give it to me through PM.

Thanks. :smiley:

----------


## downmaster

Can I have one made that has something to do with call of duty 4?

----------


## imuller

Hope you like... (i am damn sleep... now going to bed).

----------


## Kromoh

WOW, imuller, how did you make those amazing letters?

----------


## downmaster

I know. Im honored to be his first sig done on this site and his first post.

----------


## imuller

How i delete a post x;?

----------


## Brainchild

> I know, e-mail him, tell him to come back.



You have the best sig yet.  :Clap:

----------


## slayer

That was a quote all the way from the first page o0

----------


## Mr. Pig

I would at least like an avatar.
Whoever wants to make it can be as creative as possibble.  A blue pig, like my recent avatar, would be nice, as well as anything else that would fit and make it look nice. You can make a matching sig if you want.  I'm not very picky, so be creative.

I would like the sig shorter(height) than Kromoh's (who's is awesome btw) but no shorter lengthwise.  And don't forget my name, and a cool phrase if you can think of something that matches.

And I don't want it to look...happy.  I want it to look amazing (I'll give whoever makes it lots of credit, their name can even be hidden in the sig if they want)

----------


## marlie

I would like a scarface style sig based around this picture but where it wud say "scarface" i would like it to say marlie in baby pink but in the same font.
Feel free to add anything you want to make it really stand out.

----------


## Mr. Pig

I made yours, Marlie.  My computer's being stupid, but it'll be here in a little bit.

----------


## Mr. Pig

Here it is!
if it loads...
Hope you like it ::D: 
(you can change the size and crop it if you want, i really don't care)

----------


## marlie

Ty i lovee it  :smiley:

----------


## Mr. Pig

Now I need someone to make mine.
I might try making it myself, but I want to see what other people can come up with.





> I would at least like an avatar.
> Whoever wants to make it can be as creative as possibble.  A blue pig, like my recent avatar, would be nice, as well as anything else that would fit and make it look nice. You can make a matching sig if you want.  I'm not very picky, so be creative.
> 
> I would like the sig shorter(height) than Kromoh's (who's is awesome btw) but no shorter lengthwise.  And don't forget my name, and a cool phrase if you can think of something that matches.
> 
> And I don't want it to look...happy.  I want it to look amazing (I'll give whoever makes it lots of credit, their name can even be hidden in the sig if they want)

----------


## aceofspades

background: wavy black and red or something like that

object: Aceofspades, maybe a dive flag or something

writing: style: something snazy. "Aceofspades"

----------


## slayer

How's my new sig so far?

----------


## aceofspades

> How's my new sig so far?



its very anime.

reminds me of final fantasy

----------


## IndigoGhost

> its very anime.
> 
> reminds me of final fantasy



<I agree>.

----------


## suttsman

I need a sig. Something Buckethead-related, please. I'll give credit, I swear!

----------


## IndigoGhost

I also do need one, Something with the same color as my avatar, with the charecter, VIVI From FF. Thanks in advance i'm sure you guys will do a great job ^_^ :boogie:

----------


## Mr. Pig

> I would at least like an avatar.
> Whoever wants to make it can be as creative as possibble.  A blue pig, like my recent avatar, would be nice, as well as anything else that would fit and make it look nice. You can make a matching sig if you want.  I'm not very picky, so be creative.
> 
> I would like the sig shorter(height) than Kromoh's (who's is awesome btw) but no shorter lengthwise.  And don't forget my name, and a cool phrase if you can think of something that matches.
> 
> And I don't want it to look...happy.  I want it to look amazing (I'll give whoever makes it lots of credit, their name can even be hidden in the sig if they want)



don't forget me  ::cry::

----------


## IndigoGhost

Oink

----------


## Timothy Paradox

Hey guys! I'd very much like a professional signature too ^^
If anyone has the time and energy to do it of course!

I'd like to use this pic for my sig, with the text: "What was once divided, will be reunited - Timothy"

Just use a font that you think fits the theme. Preferrably dark purple.
http://i278.photobucket.com/albums/k...9-eclipse1.jpg

You will have my eternal gratitude!  :wink2:

----------


## ClouD

Suttsman.

----------


## Mr. Pig

Ooh!  That's Amazing!!!

----------


## IndigoGhost

nice ^^

----------


## suttsman

Indeed.

Thanks a lot ClouD! You da man!  ::D:

----------


## ClouD

Ghost3DE.

Unsure on how blue you wanted it. Personally, I preferred the yellow/orange/red mix better than the blue, so I decided to upload different versions along with two choices of text colour for each, so you can choose what you like.

V1.

V1BlueText.

V2.

V2BlueText.

V3.

V3BlueText.

V4.

V4Bluetext.

----------


## Mr. Pig

Can you make mine?  I'll give you credit.

Maybe a little longer than that, but no taller.  I want a pig (be creative, i have no idea how I want it to look. I want it to look mysterious, not happy like my avatar.  My name should be in it somewhere in a font that matches the pic, and, if you can think of  a good one, a cool quote or phrase.

Thank you. ^^

----------


## ClouD

> Can you make mine?  I'll give you credit.
> 
> Maybe a little longer than that, but no taller.  I want a pig (be creative, i have no idea how I want it to look. I want it to look mysterious, not happy like my avatar.  My name should be in it somewhere in a font that matches the pic, and, if you can think of  a good one, a cool quote or phrase.
> 
> Thank you. ^^



Haha  :tongue2: 
The reason I didn't (and wasn't >.<) going to try at yours was because I couldn't think of anything to do.
Though since you asked specifically, I'll see what renders google can pop up, and take a look at what I can do  :wink2:

----------


## ClouD

Uh...Lol...

I dunno...maybe I'll think of something better tomorrow.

----------


## Timothy Paradox

> Uh...Lol...
> 
> I dunno...maybe I'll think of something better tomorrow.



ROFL! There is nothing better than this!

----------


## Timothy Paradox

> Hey guys! I'd very much like a professional signature too ^^
> If anyone has the time and energy to do it of course!
> 
> I'd like to use this pic for my sig, with the text: "What was once divided, will be reunited - Timothy"
> 
> Just use a font that you think fits the theme. Preferrably dark purple.
> http://i278.photobucket.com/albums/k...9-eclipse1.jpg
> 
> You will have my eternal gratitude!



It would be cool if you make my sig less high. You can easily leave out most of the picture. (above the sun)

----------


## IndigoGhost

> Ghost3DE.
> 
> Unsure on how blue you wanted it. Personally, I preferred the yellow/orange/red mix better than the blue, so I decided to upload different versions along with two choices of text colour for each, so you can choose what you like.
> 
> V1.
> 
> V1BlueText.
> 
> V2.
> ...



Damn man your an awsome artist  ::D:  +1 +1 +1 !!!!!

----------


## George W. Bush

Woa you're good at this!

----------


## Timothy Paradox

I will give you credit too, of course. 
You're a real saint for doing this for free!

----------


## ClouD

Timothy, since you requested a picture for a background this was...not very challenging.

I still don't know if you'll like it, though.
I had to edit the image quite a bit to get rid of the grainy effect, and opted to go larger since you have a large sig already.

Tried to give a cinematic look, though there's not much I can really do with a picture, and low quality too.

Dark purple text I found to be ugly whatever way I placed and looked at it, so I chose two different pairs of colours.





As I said, I didn't really do much but crop and remove the grain, and add on text...(and looking at the last few sigs I've done I'm not very impressed with myself at all)>_>

----------


## Timothy Paradox

> Timothy, since you requested a picture for a background this was...not very challenging.
> 
> I still don't know if you'll like it, though.
> I had to edit the image quite a bit to get rid of the grainy effect, and opted to go larger since you have a large sig already.
> 
> Tried to give a cinematic look, though there's not much I can really do with a picture, and low quality too.
> 
> Dark purple text I found to be ugly whatever way I placed and looked at it, so I chose two different pairs of colours.
> 
> ...



Lol yea sorry I know I didn't give you a lot to work with.
Good job though, I'm a happy man.  :wink2:

----------


## Mr. Pig

If no one's gonna make mine, I might try, but I'll give you credit and I really want to see what anyone else can come up with.

----------


## Timothy Paradox

> Uh...Lol...
> 
> I dunno...maybe I'll think of something better tomorrow.



Did you miss this, Pig? I mean MR Pig.

----------


## Mr. Pig

Why didn't I see that?

That's AWESOME!  But I don't like the smoking pig.  It just doesn't fit.

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

May I be a mooch as well and request a sig?  ClouD, you are on a roll my man - I haven't seen one from you that I haven't liked yet.

I would like something darker, moodier than the current one I have right now; yet with a psychadelic tone to it (albeit moody and dark).  Additionally, if 'Perhaps if we listen, we percieve.'  and CoLd BlooDed in text could be added that would be perfect.

Anyone up to the challenge?

----------


## Mr. Pig

> Why didn't I see that?
> 
> That's AWESOME!  But I don't like the smoking pig.  It just doesn't fit.



Nevermind.  I'll use it until I can make my own (or if someone else make an awesomer one)

I might start making some for other people soon.

----------


## capoopy

Well, here I go
First of all, Id like 450x120. Secondly, Id Like "Capoopy" in the same font as the beatles logo. Next put in the cover to "Help" in the middle. heres da pic
http://www.stevesbeatles.com/cds/album-covers/help.jpg

next I want the Beatles logo on the right
http://www.fab4collectibles.com/Beat...LARGEblack.jpg

Lastly, put "You may be a lover but you aint no dancer." along the bottom
You can put a background, im not picky about that
Oh and I will give you credit  ::D: 
Thats it

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

*bump*

----------


## imuller

I did it twice. Photoshop crashed when I was saving at the first time (thanks to a Windows Parallels shortcut on my desktop).

I used Full moon night picture under Creative Common License, and other pictures found on google.

Blue Moon Version:


Pig version (XD):


Cross version:


You can download the psd file and make a more personal version.

I know, it's a crappy but i'm not kinda inspired today... i do something better on the weekend (or not ;p).

----------


## imuller

cappony,

Followed your steps straightforward, it's not the sorta signature that I like (much text, phew images).

There's it

(w/o quote)


(w/ quote)

PSD File (:

----------


## capoopy

Ehm... You spelled my name wrong lol... 
Otherwise its great
can you also take off "the" above cappony (supposed to be capoopy)

----------


## imuller

lol, sorry.

Thank god i saved it in psd...

----------


## capoopy

spelled it wrong again...
capoopy 
no N in there  :smiley:

----------


## imuller

LOL, sry again

I've no ideia how i misspelled it... i wrote it right at psd filename at first time x;

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

imuller, that looks fantastic with the text and everything, but do you think you could in some way use this picture:

http://www.jlevinstudios.com/images/...0mushrooms.jpg

I know I should've been more specific with the type of picture I wanted, but oh well.  If you don't feel like (or find it impossible) redoing it it's understandable.

----------


## capoopy

ty imuller  ::D:

----------


## capoopy

ok i cant figure our how to put it on for my life
I put it on my photobucket and copy pasted the image url into the sig pic thing but it said invalid url.
I tried saving and uploading and it was just a blank picture with an X
help plz?

----------


## downmaster

hey can I have a logo made for my team on gamebattles. It's called Are We Dreaming? I got the name from dreamviews.

----------


## marlie

I would like a sig and avatar with the theme of "lucid nightmare", id like it to include those words and just make it as freaky and spooky looking as possible, if u can squeeze "marlie" on somewhere that would be good but doesnt matter if not. Be creative, i just think will be interesting to see what people can come up with. Thanks  :smiley:

----------


## ElmStreetCrusader

Okay...I want a sig plz :smiley: 

I was thinking something to do with Nightmare On Elm Street. Perhaps a really creepy pic with Freddy Krueger with something like:

"EsC - Son of a Hundred Maniacs..." 

or

"There is no EsCape"

or something like that.

Thanks in advance!
EsC

----------


## Malac Reborn

I need a logo for my developing lucid dream website, any volunteers?

----------


## ClouD

I don't have much coherency right now on my side to comment about the signature.

Tell me if you like it I guesss.....5:27am ...time for sleep.

----------


## Cacophony

*Hi Cloud!

I was wondering if you would be so kind as to make a signature picture for me? I know I have one, I made it really quick with word... I'd like a typewriter themed one that says my name. Would be cool if it had a piece of paper with my name on it coming out of the typer or something - however, i'm pretty easy.

Thank you in advance, and if you have too many people bugging you for them don't worry about it.*

----------


## ClouD

Plain:


Few versions (effects), if you want a border just ask.

Daubed:


Blurred focus:


Ripped:


All have a blue tint, if you'd like any other tint colour (mainly the paper) just ask.

It always seems I have time until I find something I can't be bothered to do...

----------


## marlie

anyone tried mine?

----------


## Cacophony

*





 Originally Posted by ClouD


Plain:


Few versions (effects), if you want a border just ask.

Daubed:


Blurred focus:


Ripped:


All have a blue tint, if you'd like any other tint colour (mainly the paper) just ask.

It always seems I have time until I find something I can't be bothered to do...



The first one is amaaazing =D Thank you! I like being able to see the letters on the keys. Did you know almost all old typewriters don't have the number 1 on the keyboard? They start at 2 and you just use the I for a 1.*

----------


## ClouD

Pretty sure you posted in this thread, otherwise I can't remember where exactly.

----------


## Temperamental

> Pretty sure you posted in this thread, otherwise I can't remember where exactly.



omg Cloud, you rock!!1
 I love this signature. Thanks!!!

----------


## Temperamental

I just tried to upload it as my sig, but it isn't working! What's going on?

----------


## slayer

When you went to the signature page...

did you click on upload? Then did you press the "Add signature picture?"

----------


## Temperamental

Yes I did. It doesn't upload the picture. =/

----------


## Temperamental

yay! it finally worked! thanks cloud! <3

----------


## Original Poster

Does anyone want to make me a cowboy bebop sig?  I'd like either a picture of spike smoking, or of spike and julia.

I made this one on MS paint:



I'm looking for something more professional though, I dunno the text doesn't blend very well.

----------


## Temperamental

> Does anyone want to make me a cowboy bebop sig?  I'd like either a picture of spike smoking, or of spike and julia.
> 
> I made this one on MS paint:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking for something more professional though, I dunno the text doesn't blend very well.

----------


## Original Poster

I'm not gonna lie that's pretty awful.

----------


## Temperamental

> I'm not gonna lie that's pretty awful.



oh thanks. you're really sweet.

----------


## Original Poster

Good for a 10 min job ::

----------


## slayer

I can come up with something for you OD.

----------


## Original Poster

I'm satisfied with my MS paint job for now but I would interested to see what you can come up with  :smiley:

----------


## ClouD

I'm working on your request too, Omnius S:

Would've done a sample already, but I'm trying out a different style...? ;_;

----------


## ClouD

humdrum, read PM if you like, new style for me, not sure how I did...

----------


## Original Poster

I like it but it doesn't seem themed properly to Cowboy Bebop

Interesting work though.

----------


## ClouD

Any better?

----------


## Temperamental

> Any better?



oh wow. that is  REALLY good. Darn you cloud! you're better than me at this!

----------


## ClouD

> Originally Posted by ClouD
> 
> 
> Any better?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh wow. that is  REALLY good. Darn you cloud! you're better than me at this!



I've been slacking lately. These sigs aren't my top stuff to be honest, no where near.
I was going to do a tutorial last week, but I seem to get up to a certain point and not want to do it any more.
Ah well...

----------


## Kromoh

O.o Cloud always surprises me with his good-quality stuff.

What program do you use? And.. are you adopting? ^^

----------


## Man of Steel

Oh, ClouD... Up for making me a badass new sig? I'm looking for something dreamy, but a bit dark. Reds, oranges, some yellow maybe. Loosely Heroes-themed. Something based on Smallville, with red, blue and yellow would be sweet as well.

Thanks!

Oh, and Kromoh, ClouD uses Photoshop CS3 Extended, same as I do when I'm not too busy to play.  ::D:

----------


## ClouD

I went with an epic feel as much as I could that compliments your style, while trying to retain the elements you requested.

It's quite a clean sig, and in a style I'm only just starting to wiggle into.

I put "Villain" because it's ironic, but if you'd like a different tag-line/word it's easy to change of course.

With quite a bit of manip, I really just let the focal do much of the work.

I did another few versions, but decided they were too bloody for an Admin(? lol), and lost the depth in the sig.

The first is a slightly bloodied version.
Second, is a cleaner version.

Border can be added, either a bold-top/bottom, or a single straight px is what I'd recommend if you want one.





The sig is very spatial to give a cinematic 'epic' look, as I said.

What do you think?

----------


## [SomeGuy]

Cool!

----------


## Man of Steel

I love the first one! Can I see the more bloody version, though?  :tongue2:  A border would be good, but scrap the "Villain" in favor of "Hero", and is there any way you could use a sexier font?

----------


## Temperamental

> I went with an epic feel as much as I could that compliments your style, while trying to retain the elements you requested.
> 
> It's quite a clean sig, and in a style I'm only just starting to wiggle into.
> 
> I put "Villain" because it's ironic, but if you'd like a different tag-line/word it's easy to change of course.
> 
> With quite a bit of manip, I really just let the focal do much of the work.
> 
> I did another few versions, but decided they were too bloody for an Admin(? lol), and lost the depth in the sig.
> ...



OOooohhh how cool! who's the dude in the pic???

----------


## ClouD

3 more versions, border is easy to change and so is everything really...
What do you think?







As you can see...quite a bit bloodier though.




> OOooohhh how cool! who's the dude in the pic???



'Sylar' from the 'Heroes' series.

----------


## Temperamental

thank you.

----------


## George W. Bush

Hi guys! I'm looking for a sig, preferrably black and white; that expresses loneliness and depression. You know, like a guy standing somewhere, alone, with the special effects to really make it look depressing. These pics should give you an idea of what I'm talking about.
I love the second pic. Also please include my real name, Timothy; and the line "It's only me and I walk alone." (from Boulevard of Broken Dreams - Green Day)

----------


## marlie

still waiting for mine  :Sad:

----------


## Man of Steel

Awesome! Thanks a ton, ClouD! You're the man.  :wink2:

----------


## George W. Bush

Does anyone feel up to the task?
Do Marlies sig first ^^

----------


## Soldier

these are awesome! could I get one too?  (Ill gladly wait in line) preferably the size of man of steel's sig. red and maybe a little black would be good with a big sword  in the middle with Soldier written across it. blood spots would be great too 



the kinda like the fourth sword or even like the sword in my avatar, just something thats looks cool and has a decent size blade.

----------


## Black_Eagle

I could use a signature. I'd like something with a darker tone, perhaps something to do with space?

----------


## capoopy

Getting bored of my current sig =\
I want my name in the classic psychedellic font, and for the color, make it look like someone just spilled some purple and dark red paint on the letters. For the background I want something dark and abstract. Perhaps even a matching avatar, but you dont have to if you don want to.
Thanks in advance, Capoopy  :wink2:

----------


## Timothy Paradox

1)Marlie
2)George W. Bush
3)Soldier
4)Black eagle
5)Capoopy

 ::D: Anyone?

----------


## marlie

Thankyou cloud x

----------


## Tpiskor615

I'm looking for a new avatar. I would like a nighttime scene with a tornado illuminated by lightning.

----------


## capoopy

Lately im really into the White Stripes so Ill need a sig with a black, white, and red color scheme. Id also like the following pictures and my name on it:
http://userserve-ak.last.fm/serve/500/179759.jpg
http://nymag.com/daily/entertainment...itestripes.jpg

Thanks  ::D:

----------


## O'nus

Alright.  So, I really like my sig pic, but I feel there's room for a change now.

Here's what I'd love to see included in the sig pic:
+ "Life is an onus. Sanction eudaimonia."
+ A caduceus
+ "111"
+ A brain
+ A weapon

Creative options:
+ M4, Desert eagle, knives
+ Brains, neurons, synapses
+ Caduceus, roses, doves

Favored colors: Crimson red, silver (gun metal silver)

I'd really love to see these results  :smiley: 
You guys do really good work.

~

----------


## capoopy

You know what I change my mind, cancel my last order

----------


## Black_Eagle

Well, I'm still looking for a signature. If anyone's up to the task, I'd like it to have a cartoonish eagle on one side and a wolf showing its teeth on the other with this picture in the middle: http://www.colors-of-leather.com/Images2/Gwens%20Pin%20Banner/ABC/Black%20Eagle.jpg

EDIT: or it can have this in the middle, but with the "entertainment" edited out: http://profile.ak.facebook.com/objec...88817_4632.jpg

----------


## SleepyCookieDough

Would this be okay or do I need to be more creative...  ::roll:: 

lol! That's a really rapidly done work, I'll try to do something better...  :boogie:

----------


## Black_Eagle

Well I appreciate the effort but... 

I'd like something with a solid black background to match the Black Eagle things in the middle. I was also looking for something with illustrated animals, but intense and vicious looking.

----------


## panta-rei

http://img205.imageshack.us/my.php?i...5246455lm9.jpg

http://img510.imageshack.us/my.php?image=be2qq5.jpg

First one is plain...

The second one I couldn't find a good wolf picture, and now that I look at it, I cut off the E... DAMMIT!

----------


## SleepyCookieDough

Delphius! You actually did a great job! I'm sure Black_eagle'll love it... except for the E.... it became a l.... lol!

----------


## Black_Eagle

http://i209.photobucket.com/albums/b...wolves_015.jpg

How 'bout that one? 

And I just found a really cool eagle I think would fit into it. http://www.maxwaugh.com/images/yello...ing/eagle3.jpg

By the way, where exactly is that wolf from in the sig you made? It's not bad. Might keep it.

What I'm thinking about doing is just getting both the pictures I linked in my previous post, putting them both onto a black background with a whole bunch of  "BLACK EAGLE"s in all different shapes and arrangements.

EDIT: I'm thinking I might take the ones you made and tweak them a little bit to the best of my ability. Put that personal touch on 'em ya know? Thanks for the sigs!

----------


## capoopy

Ive finally decided, I want something spacey like this
http://www.jnoble.darkhorizons.org/i...Rosettemed.jpg
Id also like "Psychedelic Onslaught" in a type of abstract purplish font. Dont feel too restricted by my specifics, feel free to add a little something if you want  :smiley:

----------


## What??Me??

Can I get something....... as a sig? Just make something.

----------


## ca1um132

Can I get a sig please.

Mainly a depressing scene that looks like a dream world. Can it be in black and white.

Thanks in advance.

----------


## ollei

I'd like a sig!!!

I would prefer something clean and simple to go with my avatar!


I give you creative freedom you give me sig!!!!


 ::banana::  ::banana::  ::banana::  ::banana::

----------


## Stephen304

I have a more specific request, so it may be easier for you i think. I want the size 480 wide 125 high with Stephen (remember the capitol S) in the center. I want the letters to glow like this image:
http://i290.photobucket.com/albums/l...ndAirwaves.jpg
also i want a starry background similar to the on in that image.

----------


## Quigin

I would like a sig with Quina from final fantasy IX. Just search quina in google images  ::D: . I would also like Quigin written on it somewhere  ::D:  Thanks!

----------


## P-K-V

> I have a more specific request, so it may be easier for you i think. I want the size 480 wide 125 high with Stephen (remember the capitol S) in the center. I want the letters to glow like this image:
> http://i290.photobucket.com/albums/l...ndAirwaves.jpg
> also i want a starry background similar to the on in that image.



How's this: Stephen? I could change the font if you'd like, but I just tried to keep it similar to the one in your link.

----------


## Stephen304

Thanks!
Looks great!

Can i ask 1 more thing?
can you make me a 130x130 avatar of the same starry background with this in the center: http://i290.photobucket.com/albums/l...wesome_med.png
make a little bit of space between the smiley edges and the picture edge so i can see the stars. Thanks again.

-----

Nevermind, i made my own using snippets from the sig pic.

----------


## Timothy Paradox

Waiter!
I'd like to order a signature related to traveling back in time.
The time traveler, Timothy Paradox, is on an epic quest of self-discovery to find out what he must do in the present.  (To find out more about himself)

It'd be cool if you could include a timeline of some kind, and a reverse arrow of time. (like in back to the future)
Feel free to experiment, but I'd like the sig to feel "mystical" and mysterious; putting emphasis on the fact that the traveler does not know what he will doscover in the past. Oh, and include my name, too. Preffered colors: Calm colors, like blue. Not too light.

I'll give credit, of course.

----------


## Beeyahoi

Could I get a sig pls?



Whatever comes to you with this song as inspiration.  Oh, and my name thrown somewhere in the mix would be nice as well.  It'd be much appreciated.

TYVM in advance!  ::D: 


PS:  Don't mind my avatar, it can change.

----------


## Higurashi

I've got this new signature, but being only equipped with Microsoft Paint the image was of course distorted a bit when I resized it  :tongue2:  

If anyone could resize it to 500x200 while retaining the quality, it would be greatly appreciated.

This is the exact image:

----------


## slayer

I am bored and wanting to do something...

I am willing to make a signature for someone (and possibly a matching avatar). All that I require from you is a render of a character.

Just pick out the render you want from here: http://planetrenders.net/renders/index.php

I think you only have to sign up to download the images, you don't have to do that. Just provide me with a link to the image you want, and I'll do the rest.

Also, if you want any special quotes, just ask. GOGOGO

----------


## slayer

Made this signature recently...anyone want it? First come first serve! I can replace Gardevoir with your name if you want.

Edit: Image removed...going to re-do it...

A moderator said I could post it so don't go and get all trigger finger ban happy on me...

Edit: Beware of being flamed by furry/pokemon/cartoon/anime/hentai haters...

----------


## Timothy Paradox

Hey slayer, mind making a sig out of this one? http://planetrenders.net/renders/dis...php?pos=-18955
Just include my name, and the quote "Because I choose to."

(like "Because I choose to" - Timothy)

----------


## mrdeano

Hey slayer, it would be cool if you made a signature from this.

http://planetrenders.net/renders/dis...php?pos=-13258

I don't mind how it ends up, as long as it has these two characters in it. oooh and my name in the corner  :tongue2:

----------


## slayer

Working on Timthoy's first, then mrdeano.

----------


## jankai

Excuss me sir but could i ask for a signiture please?  :smiley:  

I would like a signiture of pikachu please. I play Super Smash Brothers brawl and currently stand as 5th in my region, so i think its time for a signiture for my profile :p. 

I play as pikachu(With the googles costume) if your stuck on ideas http://www.smashboards.com/showthrea...16317&page=110 this may help  :smiley:  Jump a page or two back.. 

Thanks  ::D:

----------


## slayer

Here is timothy's!

I'll be truthful and say I got a little lazy with this one...I thought it'd be cool to have the text changing back and forth.

You should be able to just save the image and upload it.

----------


## mrdeano

Yay! its me next  ::banana::

----------


## Timothy Paradox

Wow Slayer! Many thanks!
Its filesize it too big though. DV has a limit of 97kb.
I'm so sorry, but could you somehow get rid of those 5kb? :p

----------


## Timothy Paradox

As you can see I sorta fixed the issue by cutting away part of the sig, but I prefer the full one with the moving letters!  :smiley:

----------


## amusicalheart

 Honestly it doesnt matter how big it is. Just nothing overly huge.

 A picture of the band Skillet -- preferably this one: 
http://www.hmmagazine.com/oe/archive...0Interview.jpg

 Text: #9E0508 if that doesnt show up right then any red will do.

 Basically, I just want it to say "Skillet"....if possible then, "Rock on Skillet".

----------


## HazelEyedAthena

Could I request a signature please?  I'd like it to be around 500x125 and of a woman's smiling lips (possibly with fangs, ya know vampire-ish) on a black background with a moon up in the left corner and the name "Athena" on it somewhere.  I don't mind waiting and I'm excited to see what someone comes up with.  Thank you!

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

I too would like to request a signature... something representing the early psychedelia of the '60s/'70s and the musical counterculture that coincided with that era, preferrably something warm and summer-esque.  I will be more specific when I wake up tomorrow morning.

----------


## jankai

whats going down with the sigs slayer?  :smiley:

----------


## Skydreamer707

Could i also request a sig?  ::D:  I want it to be this girl (like the one in my avi) looking at the reflection on the surface of a pond. except the pond doesn't reflect the forest around the girl like it should, it reflects another completely different contrasting world which she's leaning peering into. the other worlds reflection is what is left up to you!  ::D:  i think its pretty cool but it would be a lot of work so..........

----------


## Massacre

Barkeep! If you could be so kind as to whip up a signature to these specifications, it would be most excellant:

Picture:  This If you could resize it while retaining the quality that would be great
Text: ''Care for a spot of the ol' ultra-violence?'' In silvery gothic lettering
Size: About 500 wide and 140 high

----------


## MementoMori

Alright guys and girls, I'm in the game for a bit. I'll take requests three at a time, i'll show a current list of the wait list so you'll know when to expect yours.

----------


## MementoMori

> Barkeep! If you could be so kind as to whip up a signature to these specifications, it would be most excellant:
> 
> Picture:  This If you could resize it while retaining the quality that would be great
> Text: ''Care for a spot of the ol' ultra-violence?'' In silvery gothic lettering
> Size: About 500 wide and 140 high



EDITED: Here, if you want any changes let me know...


Also I'm opening a Avatar/SIG shop. I'll link it here, seeing as how this thread's becoming cluttered and i don't know who wants what right now...

----------


## Massacre

> EDITED: Here, if you want any changes let me know...
> 
> 
> Also I'm opening a Avatar/SIG shop. I'll link it here, seeing as how this thread's becoming cluttered and i don't know who wants what right now...




It's......It's beautiful. Thanks a lot

----------


## MementoMori

You're welcome  ::D: ! If you need anything else check out The DV Avatar/SIG Shop

----------


## Tarsier

My sig got banned and I need to make a new one.Here is the picture I would like it to be:
http://idigitalcitizen.files.wordpre...pus-banner.jpg
I would like it to have a tarsier incorporated somehow. Perhaps he is sitting in a tree or perhaps he is clinging to a branch or perhaps he is upside down or whatever. As long as he is edited to be the same color as the night time.
Also I would like to have one version with the tarsier and one without it. Also if it could say "let the wild rumpus start!" that would be great. And if you could maybe show me a couple different fonts which I can choose from that would also be great.
 :smiley: 

Also the text should be like purple or blue or black or you can surprise me, just as long as it's not like red.

----------


## Jeff777

> You're welcome ! If you need anything else check out The DV Avatar/SIG Shop



Stealing business from Justin's thread are ye?  :wink2:   ::chuckle::   :Big laugh:

----------


## Jesus of Suburbia

Considering the official shop is down;
I want one with a top view of a boat sailing on a bright blue river with yellow and green cellophane flowers growing on the sides.
If, in fact, cellophane flowers are real XD
If not, just yellow and green flowers XD

Also, the flowers have to be pretty tall. I want this to be skinny, but fit across my whole sig. Please and thank you.

----------


## Iwannafly

I want white fluffy clouds around me and I'm levitating inthe middle of them. There is a beautiful mountain range with the sun just setting. Then have my name "Iwannafly" on the bottom  :smiley: . Sorry for the lack of details I'm not good at describing and I'm a sketches so I'm not good with color. I want it pretty  :wink2: 

Then could you add my Motto "you can fall from the heavens, you can fall from trees, but the best way is in love with me!" that's how I got my girlfriend <3!

----------


## Jesus of Suburbia

HOLY FUCKING THREAD REVIVE, BATMAN
It has been two years since 2010.
Two fucking years.
Nobody wants to make sigs for you. At least no one in this thread.

----------


## Iwannafly

> HOLY FUCKING THREAD REVIVE, BATMAN
> It has been two years since 2010.
> Two fucking years.
> Nobody wants to make sigs for you. At least no one in this thread.



Hm I already have 2 people doing it. I was trying to revive a thread so more people can get
It going. God that was really nice...

----------


## Jesus of Suburbia

Have you noticed that those two people didn't post in this thread? That's for a reason. You don't just revive a thread to get it going, that's not how it works.

----------


## Iwannafly

Hm. Sometimes I think the world would be better without people like you. Then I thought to myself that's a little harsh. I take that back. Have a fucking amazing day.

----------


## Timothy Paradox

So where the active sig request thread then? Is there still one? I've been looking for it for ages.

----------


## Kitties

There is no active one, at least not here. This forum is pretty dead.

----------

